# Mentalpatient's White Berry Grow



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey guys, I'm back for another exciting adventure in the world and art of growing. This time around I will be growing White Berry by Paradise seeds. I recently purchased 5 feminised seeds for a whopping $180 Canadian dollars from the seed bank. I was about to go with Sensi Star but the effects seem too bodily, and White Berry has a happy, cerebral effect and that would be in my best interests as I'm not in any kind of pain and just looking for a uppidy, mind expanding kind of high instead of a sleeper effect.

Anyways, took some pictures of my seed package and my method of germinating. I've found simply popping a seed in luke warm water is the easiest way to germinate. All you need to do is keep that water warm! (Although I've germ'd seeds in much colder water in the spring before to my suprise, but I'm not going to risk ruining my expensive precious seeds by not maintaining the correct temperatures)

Oh and ignore the date on the pictures. Security measures  .

I will be growing in the little box that you see in the pictures for the time being. It's very discreet and very little light (if any at all) escapes from the box. This will be a 100% CFL grow until the spring hits, then it will include the sun as well :hubba: .

And as of right now, I can just _barely_ see a root starting to come out from the shell. It has been about 27 hours since the bean hit the water.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

cant wait to see these come up 
good luck
oh ya what are the demensions of that box it looks pertect to hide in the closet


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Not sure of the dimensions of the box... I made it in like 2 hours without even a measuring tape haha. It was built to be a single cola flowering box, but it's going to be used as a vegging box too now I suppose. Thanks for checking out my journal ST


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

January 18/09

Seed is starting to grow it's first root! I'm very happy.  

Currently using a single 42 watt-CFL /reflector, twenty-four hours/day.


----------



## puffmadizm

my chair is pulled up..big fan of your last grow,may i ask what your finale weight was of your last box grow?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

puffmadizm said:
			
		

> my chair is pulled up..big fan of your last grow,may i ask what your finale weight was of your last box grow?


Hey thanks puff, I believe my final weight from my last grow was roughly 2 ounces if I'm not mistaken. I had a hell of a time cutting down that big mother plant I had. 
 --
Not much happening as of January 22. The seed I germinated is basically an inch stem with the seed shell still stuck to the top. I can only guess that it is either growing slow OR growing a nice root system before it really starts growing. 

I threw another seed into a cup of warm water. Planning on having a bunch of clones for myself and some friends by the time spring/summer hits. I'm starting really early this year.

Switched the 42 watt cfl with a 24 watter. No point in using a 42 if the plant isn't going to benefit from all that light just yet.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*January 23*

The seed I threw into a cup of warm water looks like it's going to be a keeper! It's already sprouted the first little root. It only took about a day and a half. It looks like it's ready for some soil.

My seedling that is under the light has yet to crack its shell, and is standing about an inch off the soil. 

Temperatures are steady at 24C and humidity is somewhere around 48-53%.

Can't wait until I start seeing some green!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*January 24*

Nothing special to report today. Things are growing forwards, or should I say upwards - slowly.

But the seedling in the little cup is growing a very fast taproot in my opinion. You can see it's already dug into the soil. 

I fear that putting the first seedling in the bigger bucket may have inhibited the growth of the vegging part and instead make the seedling focus on developing deep root system first. I normally start in the styrofoam cups and never had a problem with delayed growth in seedlings. This one seems to be taking its precious time doing _something_. I think the second seed is going to catch up to the first one! Wouldn't that be interesting...

Lights are still 24/7 and I'm currently using a 27 watt cfl.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*January 29*

Things are progressing. Slowly but surely. 

The first seed I germ'd, when it finally cracked out of its shell, already had its first pair of serrated leaves. Everything must have been jam packed in that seed shell... I woke up in the morning and there was a pair of little tiny leaves. Normally when the shell cracks, it's those first pair of leaves that are tear-drop shaped. Blah.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

cant wait on the smoke report White berry is deff on my list of the future 
but i want querkle from subcool sooooooo bad lol 
good luck


----------



## Sweest

I have just put 4 White Berry into flower yesterday, the 28th.  I will post up some pics when they get to flowering.  I hope we both made a good choice in this seed.  lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey guys, I'll give a _berry_ good smoke report when the time comes, ehehe. Querkle... I've heard of that from a few buddies and read a bit in high times about that strain. It sounds interesting, just the name itself haha. Sweest, I'd love to see some pictures of your white berry plants. I've only seen a few pictures of the flowers on the internet and they look so amazing. I think we made an excellent choice in this strain. Apparently, it's got a very nice leaf-to-calyx ratio, and has an excellent high to boot with high thc levels. I've read that it's 75% indica and 25% sativa, the high starts out cerebral, then as you smoke more, it becomes more of a body stone. Hmmm


----------



## Sweest

Yea I'm hoping for good things out of this strain, High Times 10 Best of 2008.  My ladies are sleeping now I will snag a picture of them tomorrow.  I got my seeds from seedboutique.com but I found them on Attitude for much cheaper.  I think I paid $110 US for 5 seed, only 4 germ'd.  Attitude had them for 14.xx a seed, pretty fair deals from those guys.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 3*

Things are getting green! Temperatures are ok, humidity is fine, water from the tap seems to be ok. Not much else to report. When spring comes around, these babies are going to be huge! They are going to be very generous mother plants.  

Going to be needing more space in the future. Thinking of bringing in my cloning box I made to vegetate for a while once they outgrow the little box they're in. Pretty much once the girl in the little styrofoam cup outgrows that, boom Im out of room. So I'll probably prepare the cloning box pretty soon. (it's under a couple feet of snow at the moment)

The lens on my camera was fogged up a bit since I forgot it out in the shed  , and apparently my batteries died due to my forgetfulness.


----------



## tokinmarine2008

Going to be watching this one, as i was looking at some northernberry as well for a future grow...  Looking good.


----------



## Sweest

Hey Mental...not much to show here yet but a quick shot of them so you'll know how they grow. I always keep my veg lights pretty close so they don't stetch much, over the past 7 days in my flower area they have begun to stretch out. I will keep you posted as things progress here.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow thanks sweest, they look awsome. How old are they?


----------



## Sweest

They are only 54 days old.  Dang, I wish they looked bigger.  haha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like they got some nice strong stalks to support heavy buddage :hubba: .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 5*

Just a quick picture showing how things are progressing... nothing too amazing but each picture is like a timeline showing how these little babies grew up. 

Got to wait until at least the end of march to be able to bring them into the huge box I was using during the summer. These girls are going to be quite large by the time that happens. Uh oh's... That can only be a good thing  .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 8*

Things are lookin' green here - finally. I get a smile everytime I wake up and roll to the side to take a look into my little box and see their nice green foilage. Such a great feeling... sometimes I watch them for a few minutes before finally getting up from bed. 

The smallest plant has shown a little root just up inside one of the drainage holes in the little cup. I think it would grow much better in a bigger pot. Sometime tonight I'll go up in the loft to accuire something suitable. Which also means I'm not going to be able to fit both plants in that little box. Looks like I'll be forced to unbury my cloning box. It should be able to house the two plants as well as a variety of lights. Sounds like a wise move to me. 

Oh, and another little tidbit of information... The biggest plant is growing alternating nodes! This is great news. Soon I will have multiple branching. Perfect for the future, when I'm going to take some clones come spring. This means that she'll definately be ready when the time comes.


----------



## 420benny

Looks good, but you are right. You need more room and up-sizing the pot is usually a wise decision.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 9*

Brought down a couple of things from loft so I'm ready if the need arises. Got my cloning lights there, a bunch of reflectors, cloning gel, razors, etc.

The third picture is my current set-up I did really quick because I havn't brought a different box in yet. I transplanted the smallest girl into a bigger pot.. not sure of the dimensions.

Going to install a little computer fan somewhere in the newer box or something. Currently I don't have any sort of air flow going at the moment. As you can see on the smallest plant, it may have suffered from heat or some sort. I'm pretty positive that's the reason for the slight discoloration. I'll be looking into it quite shortly. There's so much information on this board, it's quite easy to do your research right here on this site.  

And also, I was looking at the first picture on my feb 8'th post and the last one in this post, and you can litterally spot the increase in growth on the top of the bigger plant. Pretty neat!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 11*

Changed the boxes around. I'm using my dirty home-made cloning box. It's got mylar and has a roof with mylar as well. Currently there's still no fan but I'll see if I can get something hooked up. Temperatures seem to be doing ok, but it would be awsome, I'm sure, to get some air flow in there.

The leaves smell so refreshingly yummy, it's a treat every time. Nothing like the smell of fresh foilage. mmmmm mmmm...

As these girls get bigger I can prop the box up and keep the plants on the floor. There's plenty of width for the time being so that's good, all I need to worry about is height.

The biggest plant is 28 days old. The smallest is about 20 days. Unfortunately it was set back a bunch by being in a little styro foam cup for most of its life. When I transplanted, there were roots doing circles around the bottom of the cup. So I was a little late in transplanting.   Seems like it was only yesterday that I germ'd them. I'd say they could use some extra light to speed things up a bit, but there's no hurry right now. I'm waiting for the spring to hit, so I don't need a monster plant in my room until then, haha.

 I exchanged a 24 watt cfl with a 42 watt one. I'll be adding more in due time.


----------



## thedonofchronic

your throwing em outside in spring?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> your throwing em outside in spring?


 
I'll probably keep them under cfls so that they will be safe and secure. They're going to be my two mother plants.


----------



## thedonofchronic

nice good call.
hope everything goes smoothly theyre nice and green


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 14*

Back for another quick little update. Things are progressing. Increased the lamp height as well as added another reflector w/ 24 watt cfl. Nothing much, I'm really trying to get things to go kind of slowly for the time being.. waiting until sometime in March to get things sereiously cracking because April will be the month when I can bring these girls out into the bigger box with the opportunity for much more lights and a more safe environment. 

As you can see, my set-up is extremely simple with a 2x4 going across to hold the lights. I can simply add more vhs movies to heighten the lights.   I'm using about 110 watts, 24/7. Nothing crazy but below the mandatory requirements for good, fast growth. C'mon April, get ur *** here so the temperatures go up so I can put my girls in a real grow box! haha. Sometime soon as march approaches, I'll add more lights, lots. Until then, I just need them to establish a nice root system and stay in vegetative mode. They are going to be transplanted into 4 gallon buckets soon. Both pots have roots showing in the drainage holes. I'm just hoping that when I go to transplant, the whole thing of soil will stay intact. I'll wait a bit longer just to make sure the soil wont fall apart on me. Happy growing folks.


----------



## blownupnostril

whenever you pickup the the plant out of the pot put your hands straight down in the dirt on the sides of the pot and push your hands towards each other as your pulling up it really works well for me my plants have never had any problems it grtabs all of the roots and a huge ball of dirt


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 17*

Finally upgraded the pot for the bigger plant. I went out to get some soil and I underestimated how much soil I needed... So I'll see if I can get the smaller plant in a 4 gallon bucket like her sister.

Going to have to move these girls out in the shed because a certain somebody doesn't want them in the house. So I'm going to see if I can make a fully enclosed box to keep the heat in. We'll see what happens.


----------



## thedonofchronic

looking good right now bro
whats the first pic of? your roots?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Aha, yea when I was transplanting. Looks like it was a little pot-bound huh?


----------



## thedonofchronic

lol yeah that makes me want to run down and put mine in bigger pots as well.
looking good though man
i like cfls


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, you said that you were going to use these as mothers? Will you move them outside or just move your clones outside? I have some white Berry seeds From Paridise. I choose them because of the short flowering period. I will be keeping a close tab on your progess. So far your girls look very nice!


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, If you can find rose pots they work great! They are 71/2 inch square but 10 inches deep.I think the deeper the pot the better.But for a mother I go to a 5 gal container.


----------



## lordhighlama

WOW, talk about a case of root bound.  I bet those are going to take off now that you transplanted.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 18*



			
				unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Mental, you said that you were going to use these as mothers? Will you move them outside or just move your clones outside? I have some white Berry seeds From Paridise. I choose them because of the short flowering period. I will be keeping a close tab on your progess. So far your girls look very nice!


Yup, they will be mother plants. I'll keep them inside my grow box where I can lock them up when I'm not there. The clones on the other hand will go outside and to a bunch of friends who are going to take a hand in the growing scene this year. Gotta spread the love.
And yeah, the one thing I really noticed was the 50-day something flowering period. That's just awsome right there. Good to see somebody else who chose White Berry as well.  

---


Big changes over here - for the good! Firstly, I transplanted the smaller plant into a 4-gallon bucket. It was pot-bound as was the first one. Those roots work hard at growing day and night. So I'm sure my girls will be happy to have a lot more room to work with. 

Secondly, I was somewhat forced to move the girls elsewhere because of the fresh foilage smell wafting 'throughout the house' as I've been told. They do smell great though, no doubt about that. So, as of now they are in the good ole growing box that sits about I dunno, maybe 6 or 7 feet tall. They are in  a seperate building now so I'm really hoping the temperatures stay nice, but since it's winter, they might suffer from a few cold spikes if it gets really bad outside. As of now, with the door to the box closed, temperatures are reading 20C under the lights. So thats amazing! This means I have a chance at growing out here during the winter season.... Oh the possibilities.

The box could definately use a clean-up, but it will do. The mylar needs re-doing but I'll leave it for now. The lights are hung using hooks screwed into a piece of wood going across the roof.


----------



## thedonofchronic

make sure you post some pics after they have the growth spurt from the pot change. i love seeing that
looking good man
whered you get your mylar


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Oh for sure, I'll be posting some pics . It would be nice to see them really start to get big for once. They are so short and squat right now it's kind of annoying because I don't need them to be so small. I want them mostly to grow a bunch of shoots.

I got the mylar from the local hydroponics shop. It was an awsome visit because the dude had all these hps lights set up with hoods and was growing like cabbage under these things and those lights were so bright. He had like bubblers going on in the background that you could hear, there were all these nutrient packages everywhere, rockwool and everything. It's the only store that I know of in my city so I'm kind of lucky just to have him in business. Unfortunately, I had to use my debit card, but I'm sure I'm safe. It's also where I got my humidity dome for clones. It can hold a maximum of 50-100 rockwool cubes.

Also, I have a question or anyone who can answer it... This strain is 75% Indica, 25% sativa. Will this strain be viable for mass producing clones? Will they grow lots and lots of shoots if that's all I focus on? Never grew an indica dominant strain before so I am really curious. I know sativas are crazy for cloning, plenty of experience last year, heh heh.


----------



## thedonofchronic

hmm what do you use rockwool cubes for mang?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hmm what do you use rockwool cubes for mang?


Hey don, long time no chat :hubba: . The cubes are perfect for putting freshly cut clones into. The roots will simply poke out of the bottom and the sides when they are good to go.


----------



## thedonofchronic

ohh i see
im new to everything haha right now i have basic, good size container, styrofoam piece floating in the water with the clones poked through stems in the water with a fish tank air pump to for oxygen. got the same size container as a cover its clear, its working real good i had small roots on one in like 1 day.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yeah, apparently bubblers have the quickest rooting times. Mine usually take7-14 days to show roots. Good job on the 1 day rooter though, thats super fast man.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Some close-up pictures and stuff.

I know the soil in the first picture looks a little dry. I'll get around to that soon enough  .

I have to admit that my biggest girl is definately an attractive plant.

Happy growing.


----------



## thedonofchronic

eeesh those are sexy mang


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental The white berry is a indica domonate strain.I choose it because of the short flowering period in a s.o.s. I believe you can clone most all strains for mass production. I'll do all my work in side, but that grow won't start for 4 more months.If you bend the top with pipe cleaners it will force the lower shoots to grow out. That is how I've been doing it for years. That way I still keep the top cola and get good lower branch growth. Indica is all I've ever grown.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey thanks man, wasn't sure how good indicas were for growing lots of shoots... Currently I'm just moving the bigger leaves out of the way to light the way for some shoots trying to reach the lights. Things are looking alright over here. I think the smallest plant still needs to recover from her recent transplant, since I havn't seen much growth, she's probably growing her roots into the new soil at this time.

Thanks or the reply uno.


----------



## 420benny

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> .If you bend the top with pipe cleaners it will force the lower shoots to grow out. That is how I've been doing it for years. That way I still keep the top cola and get good lower branch growth. Indica is all I've ever grown.



Hi gang! uno, can I ask how far you are bending the cola, and for how long?
Thanks! Been watching M, nice grow you got.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

420benny said:
			
		

> Hi gang! uno, can I ask how far you are bending the cola, and for how long?
> Thanks! Been watching M, nice grow you got.


Hey 420benny, thanks for watching! It's an alright grow I guess, it's been really fun and it brings back the joy of growing yet again. Wouldn't mind using hps for once, cfls are somewhat annoying to work with because each light only puts out (it seems like) a tiny amount. Maye it's just me, but the lights seem to be working fine but definately an HPS light would spice things up a bit!

---

Temperatures seem to be pretty fine for the girls. Temperatures range from 20-26C in their box, so far. 

A better watering schedule should be in order. Nutrients are ok for the next month and a half at the least.


----------



## unogrowdude

420, I usually can bend them at a 90 degree angle, sometimes more. The lower shoots start to grow out and up, then within a week the main stem starts to grow back upwards, but i keep the main stem bent with the pipe cleaner for at least 2 weeks until the lower shoots show good growth. I've also done this during flowering to get some of the lower cola buds to grow out on their own


----------



## lordhighlama

Those are looking mighty healthy MP, keep em' green buddy!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah man you saw what the hps did for me
i back up HPS 100% now
i just ate some awesome weed brownies


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 21*

Gave the girls a good good watering, seeing as I havn't really given them much, maybe they will grow better with a better watering  . Also added some more soil to cover some roots that were showing from the transplant.

Temperatures are changing all the time. When I first arrived at the grow this afternoon, the temperature was sitting at 9 degrees C. So, either I can add a few more cfls or a few incandecant bulbs or flood lights for heat or I can turn on the propane heater every morning and every couple of hours after that for the whole day. Chances are I'll just add more lights...

Anyways, things are looking decent over here. Growth seems to be going much slower than the sativas I used to grow.

Also, a question for anyone reading, in the two first pictures, you can see some leaves touching the soil. I remember reading somewhere that they will eventually start rotting. Should I cut these leaves off or leave them be?


----------



## ShecallshimThor

leave them untill you see damage i had lots of growth in my greenhouse last year there was no problem untill oct when there was to much humidity


----------



## KCFan58

Beautiful, short, green, healthy, looking plants,  GJ mental!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 22*

Things are progressing. Growth seems to be going kind of slow. I wonder if the temperature changes have anything to do with it.. On my biggest girl, when I came in today her leaves were kind of folded upwards. Temperatures today were at 14C. Eeek... C'mon spring, let's go let's go!

I could take a few clones if I wanted to. Could use those clones as maybe a few more mother plants, or just to have them super ready for spring for outdoors.

A friend of mine stopped by a couple of days ago to give me a bunch of old seeds. I put roughly 6 or 7 in a cup of water. Two days have passed and only one seems to have cracked its shell a tiny bit. If things turn out alright with those seeds, I'll definately use the females as mother plants too. They will probably have more of a sativa influence I'm guessing. Don't think the quality of the bud will be too great, but I'll definately be taking all I can get for this spring/summer. 

Currently using a propane heater and a fan to blow the warm air into the box then shutting the door when the temps get to a decent temperature. Kind of sucks, but it's what I'm doing for now.


----------



## thedonofchronic

could be the temp changes depending how drastic they are
theyre definitly growing they look dope
you can see it in the pics guy
great job


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks don, encouraging words .

Decided to add some more light to the box. I found an extra 42 watter from my last grow so I might as well add that, right? So I took out a 23 watter and added the 42 watt. I've also added another reflector using a 27 watter cfl. So each plant has a light on the top and on two sides. Wondering how much better the growth will be with the added lights. The plants will be better off with the extra light because they add heat and I've been having a few minor problems with cold. Temperatures have been reading 25C for the past hour or two. Good so far.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*February 23*

More pictures. Blah, I'm sure nobody will be pissed off at seeing too many pictures of marijuana .

No seeds that I put in water have cracked yet. I could have sworn I saw a seed starting to open up... So I put 5 more seeds into the cup, hopefully at least one will germ.

Last night when I went to sleep, I put plastic garbage bags over the seams on the door and a few air leaks to try to keep the heat in. There is a fan hole in the back for any possible stale air to leak out. When I arrived today at the box, temps were readig 18 degrees C. Not _too_ bad but could be better. The girls looked less fazed from the cold than before but I still think they would loveee steady temperatures from 24-26 or something like that. I might seriously start thinking about adding an incandesant bulb to heat things up. Too bad they use so many watts. Just one bulb will be adding like 40 watts. Eek, oh well. 

Looks like my biggest girl is starting to enjoy the extra light and a more regular watering schedule. If you look closely inside the leaves, you can see she's starting to grow many shoots all over, which is most excellent. This means plenty of future clones! I'm putting the bulbs on the sides pretty close to penetrate all the dense foilage and get at those shoots. 

The smaller plant still seems to look the same, if not a little bit bigger. She's got some shoots growing some length coming from the near bottom. Hopefully she starts kicking the growth up a notch. Just gotta be patient... Anyways, happy growing.


----------



## blownupnostril

nice man lookin real good keep it up


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Aha, yeah I'm trying .  Can't wait for spring though... warm sunny days, birds are out and I'm puttin a few clones in the ground. Thanks for stoppin by blownup.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*Februry 25*

Just a picture to show how things are progressing. Trying to get the smaller one to branch out a bit, it's tryin but it's going to take some more time. So far I've managed to get some shoots around the bigger plant to pop out of the dense foilage that was shading them.


----------



## thedonofchronic

the one on the left is sexy
i like the reflectors you have for your cfls. i want to get a bunch of those same ones to make a veg room. whered you get them homie?
your grows looking awesome man cheers


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for stoppin by, the one on the left is definately my favourite too!
I got my reflectors at a local home depot, they named them 'worklight reflectors' or something, and they cost a crazy 14 dollars each. Pretty expensive in my opinion, but they are super handy to have. They come with the light socket and plug and reflector, plus a clamp so you can put your lights anywhere around your plants pretty much.


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah my work has some lying around.
their handy.
yo man whatll happen if i put 3 plants into flower that are like 6 inches tall? 
will they just have like no bud on em at all
cause i gotta put all my stuff into flower


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

6 Inches... they will be one cola and depending on how good you can grow them, you could end up some with nice dense single colas that will have some nice weight to them .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*March 1*

Well, today I found out I spilled bong water all over my keyboard on my laptop... Turns out a board that usually blocks the window fell down and knocked the bong over. There were a few drops coming from inside the computer case when I found out and brought it inside to dry out properly. Took apart my precious computer and scanned the motherboard for anything. It definately smelled like bong water in there and it dried in a few spots but nothing too major on anything critical.  Long story short, it works now  .

A friend brought over a good amount of seeds. They look nice and green and are hard. _Hopefully_ they turn out good!

That is all. Happy tokin :hubba: .


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville

those are some BEASTS!


----------



## thedonofchronic

haha bong water and keyboards eesh no good man.
those are looking great man, i forget and dont feel like scrolling up lol, any of em confirmed girlies?
TDOC


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Everything looks super MP. Nice work. Can't wait to see some flowering pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> haha bong water and keyboards eesh no good man.
> those are looking great man, i forget and dont feel like scrolling up lol, any of em confirmed girlies?
> TDOC


Bong water in general on _anything_ is no good haha. Good thing my bong didn't require too much water, phew, I was scared for a while because it wasn't starting up... seemed the hard drive wasn't getting any power or something. 

My two ladies are from feminised seeds. I paid extra for the fem's so I hope I get my dollars worth. I've read somewhere that pollinating a feminised plant creates problems for the seeds it will develop.. I'll be looking into that because it would be killer to mix White Berry and something else, as Ive never done any kind of strain mixing before.

Put 10 seeds in a cup of warm water. Roughly 12+ hours later 8 have sunk to the bottom and 2 remain afloat. I think these are going to be keepers for sure.

Spring is close... I can feel it. 

Oh and sorry bombud, you're going to have to wait a bit longer to see some buds . For the next few months I plan on concentrating on vegging and cloning. But I am thinking about flowerng a clone in the spring outdoors. I could start the 12/12 indoors and put her in some sunshine to finish up. We'll just have to see..


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah ive heard alot of good and bad comments about the fem seeds.
so you gonna be vegging those seeds for the next long while?
i got a question ill pm ya if you got time to answer it
thanks bro
cheers


----------



## Sweest

Hey Mental, figured I would stop in and post a pic of what you can expect.  Girls are just shy of 5 weeks in flower, 33 days to be exact.  I haven't been pushing a lot of nutes into them so the growth is on the smaller scale, and I'm regretting it now, BURN.   Enjoy.

Your ladies are looking bushy.  How old are they in the most recent pictures?


----------



## lordhighlama

everything is looking real nice mentalpatient,  that sucks about the bong water.  Hopefully you clean yours out more than I do to mine.  Cause the smell would never come out if I spilt mine.  

I remember one time I accidentally spilt a bubbler on my wifes purse.  Long story short that got thrown away.  :angrywife:


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, If your ladies are fems they might produce their own seeds. I had some blue cheese that did. Most of the 6 were undeveloped but 1 turned out ok. I've had great luck with fems, if they come from a good breeder.It's about all I ever use now.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for stoppin by guys. Sweest, those Wb's are looking super! Those nugs look like they're fattening up nicely at 5 weeks. The buds looks super sticky too, a wonderful thing to behold :hubba: . You must tell me how they smoke and how the high is ok? I'd love to hear a smoke report on this strain. They tell us that the more you smoke, the more the idica side takes hold of you, but if you toke lightly, the sativa high is more dominant. Let's see if this is true . 
Oh and I put the first seed in water on January 13 and it hatched the next day. You can do the math how old it is, hehe. The smaller one is about a week or two younger.
---

*March 5*

Temperatures are sporadic... Sometimes it is 6 degrees C and sometimes it is 18C, then whenever I come in I heat the box up to about 25C and the heat slowly escapes and lowers. Luckily, it's getting warmer outside so my babies won't have to endure the stress much longer. I feel the growth is being slowed because of the temperatures. At least I can place the lights closer to the plants without burning them. The lights being so close also help to keep the girls warm. 

The smaller plant is having somewhat of a tough time growing those shoots... Not sure what it's doing but it is at least growing. The bigger plant is having a great time growing her shoots, so nice of her  .

Of all the seeds I got from my friend, 4 have sprouted so far. I believe that the shells were too hard for them to crack easily. I manually (carefully) cracked most of them using a pair of plyers. I only killed 1 and that was a test crack, hehe. I believe the seeds are all good, it's just the shells are way too hard. So I've got 4 seeds planted and are under an 18 watt flouro in my cloning box. So in the future, I will have two strains and I'm guessing that this new strain will be more so sativa, which might mean more shoots and thus more clones! Happy growing folks.

Just posting some pictures... Blah  .


----------



## thedonofchronic

your plants are looking nice and bushy bro


----------



## NewbieG

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Bong water in general on _anything_ is no good haha. Good thing my bong didn't require too much water, phew, I was scared for a while because it wasn't starting up... seemed the hard drive wasn't getting any power or something.
> 
> My two ladies are from feminised seeds. I paid extra for the fem's so I hope I get my dollars worth. I've read somewhere that pollinating a feminised plant creates problems for the seeds it will develop.. I'll be looking into that because it would be killer to mix White Berry and something else, as Ive never done any kind of strain mixing before.
> 
> Put 10 seeds in a cup of warm water. Roughly 12+ hours later 8 have sunk to the bottom and 2 remain afloat. I think these are going to be keepers for sure.
> 
> Spring is close... I can feel it.
> 
> Oh and sorry bombud, you're going to have to wait a bit longer to see some buds . For the next few months I plan on concentrating on vegging and cloning. But I am thinking about flowerng a clone in the spring outdoors. I could start the 12/12 indoors and put her in some sunshine to finish up. We'll just have to see..



Feminized seeds are freaks of nature guys DON'T breed with them. They come from females that were forced to hermie and pollinate themselves... Any offspring probably has super high hermie rates and and who knows what else...


----------



## Locked

lookin very green mental.....nice job


----------



## pop65

looking good mental your girls are coming along great keep up the good work lol pop65


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*March 9*

Some pictures. Brought my seedlings in the box. Lights were a little far in the shots, brought them in closer after. Things are progressing. 

Happy growing folks.


----------



## thedonofchronic

nice nice nice


----------



## lordhighlama

very nice!


----------



## KCFan58

Can't believe how dense they are, those are some sexxy plants! I love how wide and green those leaves are!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks Kc, yea they are super dense, it's actually hindering the shoot production because everything is shaded. The one on the left I tucked a bunch of leaves down and under a bunch of shoots and we can see it had a nice effect. The one on the right is starting to bush up on the inside and I'll be attempting to do the same strategy as the other one. 
Just gotta make sure the hands are clean before you start touching the leaves. Maybe I'll even use a pair of those doctors gloves next time . I think I got some oils from my fingers on the leaves on the left plant because there were discolorations where I handled the foilage... but at least this was a week or two ago, so I'm sure she's over it by now.


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, I can't believe how dence your girls are! Maybe you need to raise the lights a little to get them to sterech out a little, but maybe that's the way a White Berry grows? I wonder if anyone else has grown that vareity before? I have some of those seeds and I am keeping updated on how it is growing for you.I plan to try a SOG with them.


----------



## Locked

My 2 bonus seeds in soil started out that dense...I thought I was doing something wrong they looked so dense.... Lookin very nice Mental...looks like a real nice strain...keep up the great work


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Mental, I can't believe how dence your girls are! Maybe you need to raise the lights a little to get them to sterech out a little, but maybe that's the way a White Berry grows? I wonder if anyone else has grown that vareity before? I have some of those seeds and I am keeping updated on how it is growing for you.I plan to try a SOG with them.


Yeah, I was thinking about stretching them, but I'm just not sure. Might be a good idea. Theres a guy who posted his progress with his White Berry's on the other page and they definately look different than mine. He's got more stretch and less branching. But I'm sure the end product will be the same wholesome goodness White Berry provides  .

----

*March 11*

Things are going decently. Temperatures are staying around 15-19 with the box closed. Humidity is fine, no worries. 

Gave the girls a watering today. Probably going to give them a super watering soon, get the water to come out the bottom a little to make sure the whole thing gets saturated. Any objections?

Nothing much else to post... Still going to be a while until I cut any clones. Seedlings are doing good, I've got plenty of time to grow those out in time for the spring.


----------



## thedonofchronic

oooooooooooooooof
im jealous mental
your girls destroy mine
cant believe the bushyness.
looking great as always bro

my 2 smallest been in 12 12 for over 2 weeks man and hasnt shown his sex yet wazzup with that lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey don, thanks for poppin in, whats goin on? Taking care of those exotic plants you own I hope :hubba: .


----------



## thedonofchronic

:watchplant:
you know it homie


----------



## KCFan58

I can't wait to see the buds on these things!  If the plant is that tight, imagine the density of the Buds, it'll take 4 weeks to dry them out!


----------



## lordhighlama

those are looking lush and healthy as always.  How tall are they now?  Looks like they have not stretched at all during the grow.  It will be interesting to see how much they stretch when put into flower.


----------



## Sweest

Plants are looking great and healthy!  Yes this strain is very dense.  Mine did very similar in veg and are doing much the same in flower.  Even after they stretched in flower the leaves filled those gaps back up quickly.  How old are they?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*March 14*

Temperatures are coldddd. Out of propane  . But the girls are surviving and doing alright. Should be warming up soon I hope. One seedling is growing purple leaves. Blah.

Brrrrrr!


----------



## thedonofchronic

think theyll turn purple?

i got another hermie!
:angrywife: 
think i see males commin too


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

They might start growing green leaves once the temps rise a bit, unless the plants turn permenently purple. Haha. I'm not sure.

Another hermie?? not good man, bad genetics?


----------



## thedonofchronic

im sure theyll be fine.

and yeah im almost sure of bad genetics...
really a dissapointment.
out of the 5 seeds i got too only got 2 left.
i think i see one showing its sex as a male.
i might just redo my grow room and buy some good seeds
from my smoke shop/small seed bank.
get at least one fem and live off clones for a bit.

do you know anything about clones?
i trimmed some cuttings when they were in veg
and tried to clone em, and they went yellow slowly.
was it because the plant i took em from wasnt given nutes or what


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Sweest said:
			
		

> Plants are looking great and healthy! Yes this strain is very dense. Mine did very similar in veg and are doing much the same in flower. Even after they stretched in flower the leaves filled those gaps back up quickly. How old are they?


How are the ladies filling in sweest? The biggest one is probably nearing two months old, the other is about a month and a half. 

Not sure how tall they are lordhighlama, I don't usually measure how tall my plants are.. wheres a measuring tape when you need one haha.


----------



## phatpharmer

Metal those babies are extremly dense who's the beeder of those beans? I'd love to get my hands on some of them!How long you veggin before you start to flower I can't wait to see the buds that come off those beauties,keep up the  good growin buddy!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

The company who breeds this strain is Paradise Seeds. I'm sure you've heard of them. The seeds sold for $180 for 5 fem'd seeds, kinda expensive in my opinion! The package says they are well suited to SOG's and such. Pretty neat strain so far . They will probably go in flower sometime around mid April or Mid May. I'm planning on taking a lot of clones from these ladies when the time comes.


----------



## thedonofchronic

superior cfl grow here

p.s. i WISH i lived close to you man
id kill to get one of those clones.


----------



## cannabis037

wow! hey mental, just dropped by your journal and i have to say, wow. haha, i wish my plants looked half as good as yours. gratz on the beauty.


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, You paid 180 for your seeds? I bought mine from sensible and paid $58.25. Got to say though yours are the bushes girls I've ever seen! I hope mine develop as nice as yours.


----------



## Locked

Super sweet job Mental... no stretch at all.. those plants are rock stars...


----------



## swiftgt

wow there some bushy ladys alright,
very nice!
how big is your grow box?
take a look at my grow!


----------



## goneindawind

she really is dense might be a huge nug from the looks of it. when do u plan to flower her?


----------



## painterdude

.....hi mental...read your 'box grow' front to cover, great thrill for me because of the cfi's......and now I get to enjoy your current grow.....you have a green thumb like my wife does but she thinks you guys are way too sophisticated....she just breaks branches off and sticks them into the ground...mostly herbs....and some flowers....

....I wish she would take a look at your plants.....

.....what kind of dirt are you using this year?.....and have you ever used bat guano? or black strap molasses?....anyways, will follow this thru and enjoy everyone's comments......stay warm.....and buy an extra propane bottle......I am stuck using two 120 gallon tanks, one for my house and one for the other house where the wife takes her baths......both are old, wodden, funky, hippy houses with minimal insulation and they breathe with eaze.....the painterdude


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for the kind words guys. Appreciate all the positie feedback about my precious little ladies.

Yes UnoGrow, I paid 180.00... I was expecting it to be cheaper. Who knows, maybe the guy just made up a number and sold it for a higher price than it was originally. This is what I suspected when I was driving home, but it's not really that big of a deal because these plants will surely pay for themselves and then some.

Not sure how big my box is swiftg, but it's a little over 6 feet tall I believe. I accidentally made it so big that I can't get it through the doorway if I needed to move it. So I'd have to dismantle it if I wanted it out of here :laugh: .

Goneindawind, I'll _probably_ end up flowering her starting sometime mid May or early May. If I decide early May, she should be ripe before the fireworks in July. :ccc: 

And hey there painterdude, whats cookin? Glad to see you stopped by and especially with some flatering words I might add :giggle: .
She thinks we're too sophisticated, aha, maybe and maybe not too much. Breaking branches from these babies for clones would make me wince, I use fresh razor blades, they work like  charm, much better than snapping branches off!  
I'm using Shultz Proffesional Potting Soil this year with added ferts and micronutrients already added to the soil. Seems to be working fine and holds water fine. So far so good. 
Don't think I'm going to be buying any more propane. Know why? Because it's getting really warm outside here! I'm extremely happy and hopefully things stay warm so I can get an early crop going for the summer.  :hubba: 
Do you have anything going on at your place painter? I'd love to see some pictures. 

----

*March 17*

A light fell over onto one of my seedlings. It was fried and there was no coming back . Down to three now. 

Temperatures are rising. Box temp reading constant 19C. Could be warmer, but in due time it will be.

Smaller plant showing signs of stress. Possibly stale air or heat issues. Maybe even PH. 

Took a total of 6 clones - yes! - from the bigger plant. All quite small and from the inside bottom of the plant. They are in the clone dome with n 18 watt tube flouro on the lid for now. Going to fetch the cloning box sometime tonight or tomorrow.

Happy growing folks.


----------



## thedonofchronic

for a mental patient you grow pretty good erbs!
cant wait to see the WB clones grow up too.


----------



## cannabis037

hahaha, bro your plant looks like this pokemon


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

lmao. Thanks?


----------



## chiefALLday

good work mental !! been following ur threads, i expierencd many similarities to ur setup, tho i had much higher temps around 83 and it was hindu ku. used ffof though, w bg and tb. i would like to know ur watering/feeding schedule. keep up the good work....

ps. you inspired me to sign up to the website,, hahhaa


----------



## OliieTea

Pretty little bush you have there.... yum


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks    for    all    the    kind    words    folks.    CheifAllDay,    I    water    them    every    two    days,    usually    ammounting    to    400-500ml    each    plant.    When    nutrients    come    into    play    I    feed    every    2-3    days.    Still    need    to    catch    up    on    nutrient    information,    see    if    I    can    get    the    feedings    to    be    more    effective.

---

*March    20*

The    girls    wanted    to    say    hello!    They    are    doing    just    fine    despite    a    dip    in    temperatures.    I    believe    that    my    smaller    WhiteBerry    has    either    somewhat    faulty    genetics    in    vegging    or    it    is    the    soil    that    is    preveting    her    to    grow    as    vigerously    as    my    bigger    WhiteBerry.    
The    clones    popped    out    of    their    steamy    spa    to    wish    you    all    happy    growing    as    well.    Aren't    they    nice!

The	last	picture	shows	what	I	use	for	taking	cuttings	except	for	a	spray	bottle	and	a	cup	of	water	to	soak	the	cube.	I	never	take	more	than	6	clones	at	a	time.	Then	I	wait	2	or	3	days	before	I	take	more.
 
Anyways,    enough    typing...    My    space    bar    is    broken    so    I'm    using    tab    marks    for    spaces    instead,    hah.


----------



## thedonofchronic

your gonna be swimmin in the whiteberry plants soon arnt ya?
you must be one happy camper. i know i would be.

gotta say, your biggest WB has got to be one of my faveourite plants on the forum right now.
happy growin mental

i got some mylar today


----------



## swiftgt

"Anyways, enough typing... My space bar is broken so I'm using tab marks for spaces instead, hah."

doesnt sound like fun!good way to get around it though!
looking good as usual nice and stocky!
i got some new seeds and planted them today!


----------



## Locked

Those clones are looking good Mental... nice job.  Sorry to hear about your seedling getting burnt up.. that sucks.. I took a clone the other day off my female in soil... I hope I did it right and it lives
Oh and the 2 in the DWC finally showed as female last night.. so I hve 3 females in grow number 1 now...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*March	23*

Quick	update	tonight.	Just	wanted	to	post	some	pictures	of	the	ladies.	The	smaller	White	Berry	is	looking	kind	of	sickly.	Probably	the	cold	that's	doing	it.	Could	be	the	soil	too.	The	smaller	WB	has	a	noticably	heavier	weight	compared	to	the	other.	Could	be	water	that	hasn't	been	used	yet	or	something.	I	might	decide	to	flush	the	soil	soon.	

Temperatures	are	cold.	Walked	in	today	to	notice	the	temps	were	at	12C.	I	really	can't	wait	until	warmer	weather	hits...

The	clones	are	indoors	at	the	moment.	Way	too	cold	for	them	anywhere	else.	They	are	looking	very	strong	and	healthy.	Roots	will	probably	show	in	1-2	weeks	indoors	where	it's	normally	24C	or	somewhere	close	to	that.

Seedlings	are	growing	very	slowly.	They	are	roughly	2-3	weeks	now	and	are	rather	small.	No	big	deal,	really.	I	got	time	.

Thanks	for	all	kind	words	everyone.	It's	really	appreciated	.	Time	to	go	buy	a	little	herb	and	chill	with	some	good	friends	for	the	night.	

Happy	growing!


----------



## Locked

Still looking bushy as hell kid... amazing job... they are so compact and GREEN.... enjoy the herb and the friends...


----------



## thedonofchronic

are you not afraid of your plants getting to big when you flower them?
or will your setup change for that
still looking great
im anxious to see those girls bud.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Still looking bushy as hell kid... amazing job... they are so compact and GREEN.... enjoy the herb and the friends...


Haha I know eh! Well, the smaller WB isn't really all that bushy, I think she'll show her true power when she recieves higher temperatures. But I still think it could be the soil that's hurting her. She weighs twice as much as the bigger girl. She also has a mixture of different soils so that might also be a hinderance. At least she's alive and that makes me happy .



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> are you not afraid of your plants getting to big when you flower them?
> or will your setup change for that
> still looking great
> im anxious to see those girls bud.


No, not worried at all. If they get too big, I'll gladly put them outdoors where they will recieve proper lighting. I believe it is 10k lumens per square foot outdoors! My ladies would absolutely LOVE that! If anything, I'll flower the bigger White Berry in there and put the smaller one outside or the other way around. I believe it's always a good idea to have something indoors just in case something happens to your outdoor crop.
You'll have to wait a bit longer until I flower them . I need to take many more clones before I switch the lights. But, I'm going to flower two clones in a little box I made that's only meant to grow a single cola for 1 or 2 plants. So that'll be really neat, we'll get to see White Berry's magic.


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, When you go to move your clones outside will you do anything to condition them? It's such a change from inside light to outside. I've heard that they can burn because of the change. Also do you light to use the cubes for rooting cuttings or soil? I'm going to try the Rapid Rooter plugs that I use for seeds. Your girls look GREAT!!


----------



## goneindawind

man that thing is going to b monster. thats some good vegging shes gettin. the nodeing look insane cant wait for the bloom pics.


----------



## cannabis037

update please! anxious to see new pictures! [=


----------



## lordhighlama

Wow, haven't been over here in a while.  All I can say is wow, your little bushies are simply amazing.

I saw in one of your pic's you showed what you were using to clone with, what is the rooting hormone your using?  Is it a powder?


----------



## Locked

Every time I look at the pics of your plants I think of little cousin its from the Adams family...you are gonna get some nice dense nuggets on those...yummy


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Mental, When you go to move your clones outside will you do anything to condition them? It's such a change from inside light to outside. I've heard that they can burn because of the change. Also do you light to use the cubes for rooting cuttings or soil? I'm going to try the Rapid Rooter plugs that I use for seeds. Your girls look GREAT!!


Hey	there	uno,	hope	you're	keeping	it	green	over	there	.	I	normally	put	my	rooted	clones	in	the	sun	whenever	possible	at	least	a	week	or	so	before	planting	outdoors.	I	have	also	neglected	doing	this	'hardening	off'	technique	in	the	past	and	my	clones	turned	out	fine.	No	stress	or	burn	marks	from	my	experience.	They	acted	just	like	they	were	simply	transplanted.	But	this	doesn't	exempt	me	from	future	problems	if	I	do	it	again.	I	could	have	had	just	mild	sun/temperature	exposure	that	did	no	harm.	
I	use	the	cubes	solely	for	putting	cuttings	in.	When	they	root,	I	put	the	whole	cube	into	soil.	
Heard	of	those	rapid	rooter	plugs...	do	those	expand	when	you	soak	them?	



			
				goneindawind said:
			
		

> man that thing is going to b monster. thats some good vegging shes gettin. the nodeing look insane cant wait for the bloom pics.


Thanks	bro.	But	I've	seen	your	grow,	and	let	me	tell	you	that	_you_		have	a	monster!	Sheesh	your	lady	is	looking	incredible.	Yup,	I'm	looking	forwards	to	some	blooming	as	well.	Each	top	flower	is	going	to	look	like	a	nice	sized	cola	judging	by	the	growth.



> I saw in one of your pic's you showed what you were using to clone with, what is the rooting hormone your using? Is it a powder?


My	rooting	hormone	is	called	Stim-Root	No.2	and	is	for	semi-hardwood	plants	I	believe.	Not	sure	exactly	what	that	means	but	I	believe	marijuana	is	semi-hardwood.	It	is	indeed	a	powder.

*March	25*

Temperatures	are	rising	again	outside,	good	stuff	for	my	plants.	I	also	got	some	more	propane	so	I	can	keep	the	temps	nicely	around	20-28	no	problem.	I	think	growth	for	all	my	plants	will	resume	back	to	normal	from	here	on.

Watered	the	ladies	today	as	well	as	the	little	tiny	ones	in	the	smaller	containers.	They	are	showing	signs	of	stress	but	it	was	just	the	cold	from	the	past	week	that	caused	it.	They	are	under	a	42w	bulb	and	hit	from	the	side	with	a	23W.	They	should	start	growing	a	bit	faster	now.

Took	two	more	clones	last	night.	Couldn't	really	find	much	more	nice	sized	ones	from	the	big	girl.	The	smaller	girl	only	has	some	main	shoots	at	the	moment.	I'm	sure	she'll	start	growing	a	nice	number	of	shoots	off	those	shoots.	

No	nutrients	yet.	The	bigger	girl	is	loving	life	while	the	smaller	one	_might_	be	in	need	of	nutes		or	could	use	a	flush.


----------



## Locked

Yeah Mental I see a lil bit of stress on them but not too bad... still looking real good... I need to get me a clone set up like yours bro... I think my clone has had it...  here is some GREEN MOJO for your plants buddy....


----------



## goneindawind

how tall is she now? did u start from seed or clone? thanks for the kind words on the sour but yo girl is deff. goin b some eye candy 4 sure.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yikes,	hamster,	what	happened	to	your	clone?


Oh	and	goneindawind,	I	don't	know	how	tall,	sorry.	Started	from	seed.	Picked	the	smallest	seed	and	she	turned	out	nice	.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Yikes,    hamster,    what    happened    to    your    clone?
> 
> 
> Oh    and    goneindawind,    I    don't    know    how    tall,    sorry.    Started    from    seed.    Picked    the    smallest    seed    and    she    turned    out    nice    .



Yeah Mental I feel like a bad Daddy... my clone looks like I abused it... I think I need to get some rock wool cubes and a proper dome like you hve... The only good thing is that since my 2 in the DWC are confirmed females I hve plenty of new clone possibilities... My cloning technique sure needs some fine tuning to say the least...


----------



## swiftgt

yea looks like there comming along alright,
is that heat stress or nute burn?
i uploaded a load of pics on my gj take a look!


----------



## unogrowdude

Hey mental, The rapid rooting plugs keep their shape, they sit in a molded crate that fits into a 10X20 try just like the one you do your cloning in. The crate sits about 1/2 inch above the bottom of the tray. You add just enough water to touch the bottom of the plugs and it gives them just the right moisture content. When it comes time to clone I'll probably use them, but I've also though of buying a gro clone manchine. I've got some time to think it over.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*March	31*

Things	are	going	alright.	Good	temps	are	doing	the	ladies	a	whole	lot	of	good.

The	biggest	lady	is	stretching	a	bit	now	that	she's	not	getting	as	much	direct	light	as	before.	She's	just	so	big	my	lights	can't	get	her	whole	body.	At	least	since	she's	stretching,	she's	allowing	light	to	get	inside.	

My	smaller	White	Berry	seems	to	look	the	same	as	last	update.	I	think	something	is	definately	up.	But	she	has	gotten	a	bit	taller	though.	

Took	4	top	shoot	cuttings	and	2	regular	inside-the-plant	cuttings.	First	time	cutting	any	of	her	main	shoots	this	year.	I	wonder	how	they	will	fair	compared	to	the	cuttings	that	came	from	inside	the	plant.	Cutting	some	of	the	main	shoots	definately	opened	her	up	to	more	light.	I	wonder	why	I	didn't	do	this	earlier...	Guess	I	was	thinking	about	keeping	most	of	the	top	shoots	intact	for	budding...	but	she's	a	mother	plant	and	the	plan	originally	was	to	take	as	many	clones	as	possible.

Small	plants	in	the	red	containers	are	about	3	weeks	or	so.	They	have	really	taken	off	the	past	week	and	grew	roots	coming	out	the	bottom	drain	holes	within	a	week	and	a	half	from	transplanting.	Not	too	shabby.	Looks	like	they're	doing	their	thing	huh?

I	think	that's	it	for	today.	Errr...	Tonight.	Happy	growing!


----------



## thedonofchronic

great to see an update,
looking better than ever.
your biggest is just great isnt she?
and the plants in the red pots all look real nice
not to mention healthy

tdoc


----------



## lordhighlama

:yeahthat:   That momma of your's is getting HUGE!!!


----------



## swiftgt

there comming on nicely alright!
yea that mother is looking big and bushey!
and you collection of clones is getting bigger soon you'll have a fine collection!


----------



## Locked

Lookin sweet Mental... I need to learn to clone like you.... still looking bushy as hell...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks	ham.	Cloning	is	lots	of	fun	for	me.	I	turn	on	some	sublime	or	bob	marley	and	start	getting	intimate	with	my	plants.	I	make	sure	I	have	all	my	neccesary	tools:	Unused	razor	blade,	rockwool	cubes,	cup	or	container	of	water,	siccors,	cloning	jel,	and	lastly	a	few	good	branches	to	cut.	I	soak	the	cubes	for	a	few	minutes	and	go	on	a	treasure	hunt	.	Right	after	I	snip	the	branch	I	put	the	stem	in	water	then	into	my	rooting	powder,	knock	off	any	excess	powder	and	start	clipping	the	leaves	before	putting	it	into	the	soaked	cube.	I	think	normally	you're	supposed	to	soak	the	cubes	for	something	like	12	hours	but	I'm	not	entirely	positive.	Anyways,	that's	pretty	much	exactly	how	I	take	each	clone.	I	also	normally	poke	the	hole	a	little	deeper	into	the	cube	so	it's	nice	and	sturdy	and	I'm	not	forcing	the	cutting	into	the	hole.

*April	3*

Changed	the	set-up	a	bit.	Felt	the	plants	in	the	red	containers	needed	some	more	attention	from	the	lights.	The	smaller	White	Berry	probably	won't	mind	the	switch-up.

Added	a	fan	that	is	mounted	on	the	ceiling.	It	has	3	speeds	and	can	rotate	up/down	and	left/right.	I	leave	the	door	to	the	box	open	a	bit	so	I	suppose	that	is	my	intake/out	take.	Seems	to	be	working	fine	since	temperatures	and	humidity	levels	and	very	nice	(24C	and	54%	humidity)

Smaller	White	Berry	has	a	very	hard	soil.	This	is	probably	why	she's	stunted.	Any	ideas	on	how	to	soften	the	soil	up?	The	bigger	White	Berry	has	a	nice	somewhat	soft-hard	soil	composure.

Clones	are	taking	a	while	to	root.	I	believe	it's	been	about	3	weeks	since	I	took	the	majority	of	them.	One	has	gone	very	yellow...	probably	because	it's	been	in	there	so	long	without	any	nutes	at	all.	No	roots	yet	on	any	of	them	unless	I	cut	some	cubes	open	in	which	case	there	will	probably	be	some	roots.	None	have	poked	through	any	cubes	yet.	The	reason	they	are	taking	so	long	are	the	ambient		temperatures	(I	believe).	Just	holding	the	cubes	you	can	feel	the	coldness.	But	soon	I'll	probably	see	some	roots	regardless.	
Oh	and	for	anyone	who	noticed,	I	normally	clip	the	outer	edges	of	the	leaves.	It	seems	this	year	I	have	forgotten	to	do	this	to	a	few.	Ohhhh	wellll.

Got	a	new	slider	for	my	bong	and	those	rubber	pieces	to	make	an	air-tight	seal.	I've	been	needing	these	things	for	so	long.	My	big	purple	ceramic-type	bong	has	gone	unused	for	almost	half	a	year	until	today	.	She	still	hits	just	like	I	remember	she	used	to	.


----------



## thedonofchronic

everything A-OK
over here :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Quick	little	update	here.	Transplanted	the	little	plants	into	4-gallon	buckets.	Had	to	modify	my	set-up	because	I	was	lacking	space.	Probably	going	to	need	more	lights	or	will	put	some	outside	when	it	gets	warmer.	Also	took	more	clones	today.	You	can	see	them	in	the	bottom	right	of	the	third	picture.	They	are	planted	in	soil	this	time	instead	of	the	traditional	rockwool.	Happy	growing!eace:


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, Hey Bro. So you are still using the powder rooting hormone, I am glad to see it is still available. I use to use it many years ago( in the 80's).Everything now is gel, but I suppose you pick it up in the local gardening shops. I had very good results with it as well the gel. Glad it is all going well for you.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Just	picked	up	some	more	powder		today	since	you	mention		it.	How	long	does	that	stuff	last	after	opening?	I	was	using	a	year	old	bottle	up	until	today.	Wow,	back	in	the	80's	huh?	Quite	some	time	ago	I	must	say!	Thanks	for	the	kind	words	uno.	But	now	I	must	get	going	to	a	buddies		house.	G'night.


----------



## 420benny

Looking good. I love fat little ladies


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Looking good. I love fat little ladies



LOL...Yeah Chubby Chasing is a good thing right now.....


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, I believe if you keep it covered and spoon out what you need, never putting what you dipped your clone into, it will last years.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*April	5*

Changed	the	layout	of	the	box	yet	again.	It's	getting	pretty	stuffed	in	there!	

So	far,	three	clones	have	shown	roots	and	2	are	already	planted	and	you	can	see	them	in	some	of	the	pictures.	Took	about	5	or	6	clones	yesterday.	Took	a	couple	top	shoots	and	the	rest	from	inside	the	plant.	Taking	the	top	shoots	as	clones	really	helps	to	open	parts	of	the	plant	up	and	I	am	already	noticing	2	more	shoots	starting	to	reach	for	the	light	in	some	spots.	So	I	will	probably	eventually	cut	much	more	main	top	shoots	as	clones	in	the	future,	not	only	because	it	opens	the	plant	up,	but	because	they	probably	serve	as	to	be	a	more	vigorous	clone	than	the	smaller	ones.	But,	they	might	end	up	growing	the	same	as	all	the	rest,	but	I'll	be	keeping	my	eye	on	the	clones	that	were	top	shoots	and	compare	to	the	ones	taken	from	inside	the	bush.

Temperatures	are	pretty	stable	in	the	box,	sitting	around	21-24	degrees	C	while	humidity	stays	around	54-58%.

I	like	to	water	my	bigger	plants	every	day	or	every	other	day	and	I	give	them	about	500	ml	or	so.

I've	got	7	CFL	bulbs	running	at	the	moment.	Three	of	the	bulbs	are	more	orangish	light	and	the	rest	give	off	white	light.	I'm	probably	going	to	purchase	more	white	light	bulbs	because	I	believe	they	give	off	a	better	spectrum	than	the	orangish	light	bulbs.	My	bulbs	are	also	very	old	and	quite	used,	so	they	are	probably	not	as	bright	as	they	were	when	I	first	got	them,	so	it	would	help	my	plants	if	I	got	some	fresh	new	lights	as	well.	I'm	running	207	watts	of	lights	24/7.	

I'm	just	chilling	here,	watching	the	Mr.Green	growing	tutorial	series	on	youtube.	Very	entertaining	videos	and	I've	watched	the	videos	at	least	10	times,	haha.	Happy	growing	all!


----------



## Locked

Looking very GREEN there Mental... They are still hella Bushy... very nice indeed


----------



## thedonofchronic

awesome
how many lumens approx total?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey	don,
Going	by	the	lumen	ratings	on	the	boxes,	I	should	be	putting	out	approximately	12	thousand	lumens	with	what	I	got.	But	that	count	is	probably	less	due	to	some	of	my	bulbs	becoming	worn	out.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*April	6*

Three	more	clones	have	rooted.	This	is	probably	where	I'll	be	transplanting	quite	often	as	they	are	all	starting	to	come	through.	Probably	every	two	days	I'll	be	transplanting.

Temperatures	are	still	very	stable.	Watered	all	the	plants.	I	think	my	smaller	White	Berry	likes	to	have	an	extra	big	drink.	Her	soil	becomes	rock	hard	if	it	dries	and	I	can	feel	good	vibes	from	her	when	she	gets	enough	water:ccc: .


----------



## Moto-Man

Looks real nice, MP. Love those clones.. looks like you have your system humming along nicely!

Cheers,


----------



## Locked

Nice job Mental... I hope I can eventually clone even half as well as you...You hve a hell of a garden going on there....very nice


----------



## swiftgt

yep looks good mental, clones are comming on nicley!
so how many are you planning to take?


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, Looks as if your grow box is gettihg pretty big, how big is she now? Do you think you'll keep any clones inside and try? You've got a nice touch on the cloning. Later Bro.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep looks good mental, clones are comming on nicley!
> so how many are you planning to take?


Thanks	swift,	I'll	be	taking	quite	a	few	more	clones,	so	I	can't	give	any	exact	number.	I	have	some	friends	who	want	a	bunch	for	this	summer	so	I'll	be	taking	a	lot	more!	I'm	going	to	use	the	small	plants	in	the	buckets	as	mother	plants	as	well	if	of	course	they	end	up	being	the	desired	sex.



			
				unogrowdude said:
			
		

> Mental, Looks as if your grow box is gettihg pretty big, how big is she now? Do you think you'll keep any clones inside and try? You've got a nice touch on the cloning. Later Bro.


Hey	uno.	My	biggest	lady	is	roughly	2	feet	tall	and	a	foot	and	a	half	across	I	think.	The	smaller	lady	is	about	the	same	height	and	almost	a	foot	across.	I'm	thinking	about	keeping	a	couple	clones	inside	and	flowering	them	in	a	seperate	box.	I'll	keep	them	small	and	grow	a	nice	single	cola	on	each	of	them.	This	way	I'll	finally	get	some	White	Berry	bud	to	smoke	and	see	how	it	is!	

*April	8*

Bunch	of	pictures	this	time...	Was	a	little	camera	happy	today,	eheh.	As	you	can	see	on	some	of	my	clones,	there	is	some	yellowing.	I	believe	this	is	mostly	attributed	to	their	longer-than-usual	rooting	time,	about	3	weeks	because	of	the	colder	temperatures.	So	they	probably	used	up	all	their	stored	nutrients	and	were	starting	to	get	a	little	hungry.	From	now	on,	I	shouldn't	see	any	more	yellowing,	well,	hopefully	.

Decided	to	take	another	picture	of	what	I	get	prepared	before	taking	clones.	One	cup	to	soak	the	rockwool	cube,	another	to	dip	the	stem	into,	siccors	and	rooting	powder.	My	spray	bottle	and	humidity	dome	are	just	outside	the	picture.	

Happy	growing!!


----------



## thedonofchronic

beautiful man


----------



## swiftgt

man i cant wait to see that White Berry flower,it looks so strong and internode distance is great,might look into some of those seeds next!
the clones look good too, i wouldnt mind the yellowing, they'll be fine once there fully settled.


----------



## cannabis037

so green!! gosh i wish i there to smell all of its glorious indica-ness! gratz!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for all the kind words everybody. Time for a quick little update.

*April 12*

Everything is going along smoothly. No pests or any nutrient problems yet. Temperatures are nice and stable at about 25 degrees C while humidity stays around 55% or so.

My biggest lady has been getting cut up a bit these last few days since I've been taking some really nice cuttings off her. I've also taken some nice cuts from my smaller White Berry lady as well. She's starting to bush out a bit, but I would really like it if she grew like my other WB, since I started them with the idea of taking mass clones and only my bigger WB seems to be providing the majority of the clones. But so far I've taken at least 9 or 10 from my smaller lady and I thank her for being so generous . I must have taken at least 30 or so from my bigger White Berry and I wish I could kiss her for her extreme generosity  .

The unknown strain in the 3 buckets (pic 4) are a little over a month old and are growing along nicely but have yet to show sex. When it gets nice outside, I'll probably end up putting them out in a nice sunny spot and use them as mothers as well if they end up being female.

Pic 5 are my two little clones that have plenty of roots but are still quite small that I've decided to flower. Was getting a little cramped in my box and I thought it would be neat to see what happens when I induce flowering. Does anybody think they might be _too_ small? They are currently in complete blackness and will remain there until sometime tomorrow. 

Pic 6 are my awsome, beautiful clones after a nice spraying. The cubes are pretty cold and I should probably look into a way to heat them.

And lastly, picture 7. I recently bought a bag of weed that had a bunch of seeds in them. I said 'what the heck' and decided to germ them. When growing outdoors, the more the better right? These will all go outside when the time is right, but for now will go under some flourcent lighting until they get a bit established. By then it should be nice enough outside to put them somewhere sunny.

Happy growing!!


----------



## Locked

Holy crap Mental...you hve quite the ever expanding grow going on...Your ladies are looking quite sexy, green and bushy as always... and I agree... if I cld grow outdoors I wld put out as many plants as possible. Looking really really good...


----------



## unogrowdude

Hey Mental, Man you must have a lot of area outside to grow in. Man wish I knew of a good place but they do  fly overs. Like to set up a green house but neighbors to close. Best of luck!


----------



## purplephazes

very nice mentalpatient some nice buddlies coming soon ...very jealous here !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey uno, yeah I've got a lot of space outdoors around here to grow some personal stash. Too bad they are trying to zone out the forest around me and turn it into a sub-division... greedy bastards. Anyways, now where was I? Hm, oh yeah, I'd really reccommend going on some sort of road trip and hiking it through the woods for a couple hours and find a nice secure spot or spots.

Hey purplehazes, thanks for stoppin in. Don't be too jelous! We're all just keepin it green!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*April 16*

Back for another update. 

Took a few pictures showing how my ladies are doing under my cfl set-up. I have been pondering a 400 watt hps, but I may not get around to it due to money issues. The pictures of the White Berry's were taken after a bunch of clones were cut. Thank you girls! 

Picture 7 are my White Berry clones that I'm trying to get to flower but unfortunately, last night I took out the light and plugged it into a regular outlet to install the little fan that's in there and forgot to plug it back into the timer... so the light was on all day today. I'm going to keep them in darkness until tomorrow's scheduled lights-on period.

Clones are looking great, but are taking a while to root. Really need a heating pad of some sort to keep those cubes nice and warm. Bought another humidity dome today, so I can have twice as many clones going at any time. Plus it gives them more room instead of being crowded in like they were. 

I'm going to be selling a bunch of clones to some future growers... anybody got any ideas as to what would be a good price to sell them at? I have a 'customer' who is willing to purchase 40 clones from me. Would $450 be a decent price? This is what I'm thinking anyways. At $450, it's like $10.10 a clone or something around there. Anyways, not much else to say, peace!


----------



## purplephazes

lookin good mental is it true about hot spots it looks like you can assist here...actually i can answer that myself .. obviuosly not LOL thanks for lettin me now that ..you get my vote mpbotm..keep up the good work awesome ! i won't comment on prices sorry dude ! cos i got no idea !


----------



## swiftgt

i guess $10 would be ok, how much do they normally sell in your area for?
cant buy them where i live, just get them off friends,
i harvested my bigbud, take a look at the pics!


----------



## lordhighlama

I only know one guy to get clones off of and he sells em' for $20 a clone.  That if you ask me is two steep and he's just greedy.  But $450 puts each clone at $11.25,  I would think unless theirs allot of competition in the clone business where your at you should be able to sell them for that.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

purplephazes said:
			
		

> lookin good mental is it true about hot spots it looks like you can assist here...actually i can answer that myself .. obviuosly not LOL thanks for lettin me now that ..you get my vote mpbotm..keep up the good work awesome ! i won't comment on prices sorry dude ! cos i got no idea !


Hey purple, you may have me mistaken for somebody else? What's this about hotspots and botm hmmm? S'all good . Thanks for stoppin in man! I'll be stopping by your journal when I get back!



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> i guess $10 would be ok, how much do they normally sell in your area for?
> 
> cant buy them where i live, just get them off friends,
> 
> i harvested my bigbud, take a look at the pics!


Hey swift, normally around here _nobody_ sell clones. Just bud. I'm pretty much the first guy to start selling clones around here. Last year I sold my clones for 10 bucks each and I had some really happy campers. Unfortunately, some of the people who bought them off me last year didn't quite do their research and some of them had slugs eat their plants, or they grew in too swampy areas or they grew in areas with not enough sun light. I've been thinking about writing up a paper with grow tips on it for all my customers so they can grow these clones to their maximum potential.
So you harvested your Big Bud eh! I'll be stopping by when I get back .



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I only know one guy to get clones off of and he sells em' for $20 a clone. That if you ask me is two steep and he's just greedy. But $450 puts each clone at $11.25, I would think unless theirs allot of competition in the clone business where your at you should be able to sell them for that.


Hey lordligh, yeah I could _probably_ sell my White Berry clones for $15 or even $20 if I wanted to. Thing is, I don't want the buyers feeling like they're being ripped. In the end, they are going to grow much more than they paid for, so even at $20 a clone, it's essentially a good deal. But I think I'll keep my prices low so the word goes around and everybody's happy not paying a fortune for clones. $11.25 is alright. It sure didn't cost me that much to grow the clones that's for sure! 

Thanks for stopping in guys and saying what was on your mind. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going on a field trip through the woods looking for some nice open areas. Google-Earth is definately an A+ for searching for good spots to grow. I reccommend it to anybody before they start hiking through the woods so they have a rough idea where they want to go. G'day all!


----------



## unogrowdude

Mental, If your going to sell your work you can ask any price you want! The potental of what that clone could become is unbelieveable! 1 clone becomes a mother to no telling how many clones. I've been asked before to sell them and I always sain no, but that is just me. That to me is like being asked to help someone with a"setup". I tell them to buy books,read High Times, and surf the net. I can't put a value on my experenice or anyone elses.


----------



## Locked

Hey Mental... I think your price on the clones is right on as far as making some money and not having your customers feel like they hve been over charged... I also think your idea of printing up a small page of smart tips for them to follow to maximize their investment is also great... People are willing to pay 10 bucks a piece for feminized beans and you all ready took the work out of it for them...if someone sold clones near me I wld be buying some every week...

Sounds good to me....


----------



## swiftgt

cool idea mental ill have to cheak google earth out!
best of luck with the search for a good spot!
ill be going out real soon to start to clean up the area i want to grow outside in, improve the soil and weed abit!


----------



## thedonofchronic

jeeze i missed out on that entire clone selling convo didnt i? 
its all gravy baby.
id love to buy a few of those clones off you mental. id pay you 15 each.
although i dont think youd like my canadian tender...  

your room is looking great man keep up the good work

TheDonOfChronic


----------



## painterdude

Hi Mental....did you ever consider a 'MAIL ORDER BUSINESS'?  It would be very cool for me to be able to buy your 'product' via the US Postal Service....ha ha...

Plants are looking exciting, keep the faith and take your meds, I keep forgetting to take mine, expecially the psychotropic jobbers that supposedly keep me sane....love and peace, painterdude


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*April 22*

Quick little update here.

Put a bunch of clones outdoors and still have a bunch more to bring out. Found three fantastic spots outdoors, and I'm pretty stoked about it. I can potentially grow a little _too_ much in these areas, so I'll restrain myself from growing too much in a single given spot. 

Decided to flower my biggest White Berry. I've taken well over enough clones and I bet she's dying to throw her flowers. I've taken every plant out of the box so that she will get all my lights and I'll try to get the most out of her. Last night was her first dark period. Gave her some bone meal to help promote flowering as well.

Happy growing!


----------



## Locked

Hey Mental...was wondering what you hve been up to... 3 outdoor spots huh...sounds sweet.. I wish I cld grow outdoors but the area I live in while not being city like is not very country like either...if that makes any sense..lol
Can't wait to see how your White berry girl starts to chunk up... Lookin forward to the next update...


----------



## swiftgt

hay mental,
so how many in total are you going to plant outside?
im think ill only be planting 4,
my kc36 and northen bright,
how old are the clones you are putting outside?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey ham, I know what you mean, I'm living at a sort of countryish / cityish place too. Just gotta find a unique spot in the country areas where nobody will suspect a thing. Can be tricky finding spots though when you're rather close to civilization. Bah, it can be done.

Hey swift, don't tell any authority figures but I'll be growing at least over 20 I can say that. Shhh.. . The clones I'll be putting outside are about 3 weeks now... most havn't rooted but I do have a few that have and are outside right now.
Only growing 4 outside swift?


----------



## GrowinGreen

damn mental! you have a garden eh? soo many clones and they all look good! haha. i wish i had a larger grow area. oh and i also use google earth to find spots- works like a charm! actually I need to find some spots here soon.

keep up the nice work man- love the pics


----------



## swiftgt

hay mental,
dont worry i wont tell!
20 eh, sounds good, what height do you expect them to grow outside?
i would love to plant more,but i dont think ill have any more ready,
and i dont want to plant to many as it might make them easyer to detect,
how far away from towns/city/people are you growing?
so will you be selling some, or just amassing a stock pile!?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> damn mental! you have a garden eh? soo many clones and they all look good! haha. i wish i had a larger grow area. oh and i also use google earth to find spots- works like a charm! actually I need to find some spots here soon.
> 
> keep up the nice work man- love the pics


Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yeah, goole-earth is super great for finding spots. Too bad the detail isn't finer when you're zooming in forested areas and whatnot. One spot I was hoping to grow in, ended up being a swamp! Litterally... 100% swamp and it looked like an open area on goole earth haha. Oh well. Take care green.



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> dont worry i wont tell!
> 20 eh, sounds good, what height do you expect them to grow outside?
> i would love to plant more,but i dont think ill have any more ready,
> and i dont want to plant to many as it might make them easyer to detect,
> how far away from towns/city/people are you growing?
> so will you be selling some, or just amassing a stock pile!?


I knew you wouldn't tell . I expect most of my clones to grow about a foot and a half to three feet tops. I've been growing my plant for about 3 months in my box and it's only about 3 feet tall! This strain is going to be excellent for growing beside shrubs and tall grasses I can feel it . Do they do flyovers in your area? Think you might have said this earlier but I forgot... Luckily, they don't have any marijuana eradication programs where I'm at. Sometimes though, there will be a helecopter moving quite fast on its way to some destination. Can be a threat still though, but I doubt anybody who chances a look down will recognize anything in such a short period of time. I can't say how far I'm growing... paranoia reasons haha. I'll be selling some bud to some friends and such. I'm just hoping to not have to worry about buying weed for a long time to come! :hubba:


----------



## Locked

Mental you got me thinking all day long while I work for good spots to grow outside... I am not gonna say what I do for a living besides saying I drive for 10 hrs a day... too much time to think...
You know what sucks is my ex-inlaws hve a cpl acres in a secluded area not far from me and they are super cool peeps... I wish I was still tight with them... wld hve been a great spot to grow 10 or so...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey ham, how about 'borrowing' a portion of their land for the summer? . I know it might be considered tresspassing, but if you know their place is secluded... you know you would be safe growing there. 10 Hours a day wow! Drive past any good forested or remote land on your way to work?


----------



## swiftgt

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I knew you wouldn't tell . I expect most of my clones to grow about a foot and a half to three feet tops. I've been growing my plant for about 3 months in my box and it's only about 3 feet tall! This strain is going to be excellent for growing beside shrubs and tall grasses I can feel it . Do they do flyovers in your area? Think you might have said this earlier but I forgot... Luckily, they don't have any marijuana eradication programs where I'm at. Sometimes though, there will be a helecopter moving quite fast on its way to some destination. Can be a threat still though, but I doubt anybody who chances a look down will recognize anything in such a short period of time. I can't say how far I'm growing... paranoia reasons haha. I'll be selling some bud to some friends and such. I'm just hoping to not have to worry about buying weed for a long time to come! :hubba:


hay mental,

yea small plants seem to be the way to go for extra stealth !
no they dont have any marijuana eradication programs where i am,
they just rely on tips to catch people out,
but there is the odd flyover now and then but not police,
just have to watchout for ramblers and such!
i dont think ill be selling much, just an odd bit to any friends that are strung out!


----------



## lordhighlama

I wish I had a good outdoor spot to grow.  Unfortunately where I'm at we have constant flyovers during the summer.  And your always reading about one outdoor bust after another around here.


----------



## thedonofchronic

sucks lama...
ima be putting a bunch of 2ft clones out
around my cottage. just space everywhere.
mental, youve got all the pefect looking little
bushes. very glad youve decided to flower that WB.
ive been waitin for that for a while, i bet she
throws out her flowers faster than you can say, BOO


----------



## swiftgt

yea its good to hear you are flowering as the don was saying,
ive been waiting what seems like forever to see how good its gona flower!
sorry to hear that lama,
i live in the countryside so no shortage of space but finding a safe space where no one will see them, is a different story alltogether!
did you sex your pants before making clones mental?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey guys, swift, my plants were feminised. Cost a little extra but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## swiftgt

oh yea, sorry i forgot,,,,dam you bigbud!


----------



## thedonofchronic

i was smoking on some bigbud a couple days ago.
Ive been diggin cheese alot alot lately, great smoke imo.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Darn, you guys are smoking some good quality bud huh? Where I'm at, I'm seriously lucky to find bud that has sparkling thc crystals. Anyways, thanks for stoppin in fellas. Here's a quick little update.

*May 2*

Well, this White Berry is about a week or so into flower and she's starting to transform! Gave her another little sprinkling of Bone Meal to help with promoting flowering.

Temperatures are around 26C during the day, and about 22 or so with the lights off. Humidity is around 44-55%, depending on what the temps are at.

A bunch more clones have rooted, need to get rid of them because they need light and my plan was to sell a bunch but I need to get in contact with some buyers... I've already got a bunch outside doing well. One spot, although I will probably have a problem with slugs. Already in one grow spot, my leaves are being chewed on! 

My one main outdoor secret grow spot is really marshy... When you dig down about a foot or so, the hole fills up with water. Bad? A lot of field grass seems to be growing in abundance around the area but how will mary jane grow in these conditions? I'm starting to lean towards planting all my plants in 4-gallon buckets to make things more reliable just in case the spots I choose to plant aren't too great for the roots... Gah. Plus growing in buckets puts the plants above the ground where it would be harder for insects and critters to crawl into the soil. 

Anyways, happy growing fellas. Keep it green!


----------



## lordhighlama

now thats what I call a sexy plant.  
That thing's got bud sites everywhere! :holysheep:


As far as the water table being real high where your planning on growing...

Probably doesn't sound like the most suitable soil conditions for MJ, I would think root rot would be imminent of the water table didn't drop.

Is there any irrigation around this grow site?  If there is you can expect large flucuations in the water table around that area.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey lordhigh, thanks for the info. I dont think the water table drops much since the entire area is marsh-like for the whole year. Getting there, you have to walk through mud and moss. The whole ground is spungy and at places you can see water running into the ground and coming out a distance away. It's really hard to get there without leaving foot prints. But who knows, maybe the place will dry up a bit come summer time... But I wouldn't place any bets on that. So yeah, buckets would be my best bet I'm assuming.


----------



## swiftgt

sounds like you will need to go buckets or maybe bags?
sucks about the mud tracks,is the land private or public?
ie could any hikers find them?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I dont believe there will be any hikers at all because they will be going through dense woods with no trail, going through mud and swamp to get to the grow spot. I think it is public land. Just gotta sell some clones so I can purchase a bunch of buckets and soil. It's going to be super fun carrying the soil to the grow site, haha. Oh boy.


----------



## swiftgt

yea its gona be a bit of work for you,
but it should pay off!
have you sold many clones so far?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Nope, hav't sold any yet. One person was telling me somebody was selling their clones for $5 a piece. I don't think I'm dropping my prices that low, so I told them that that person is giving a good deal so go ahead and buy those instead while I grow my White Berry clones (which, apparently is a cross between White Widow and Blueberry). So while they grow their unknown strain, I'll be growing some dank bud come autumn . But I DO have some friends who are interested in buying a few when the weather turns nice. So I'm just waiting on them to get things moving.


----------



## lordhighlama

well that does suck about having to pack all the supplies in but it will all be worth it in the end.  Definetly sounds like you found yourself a secluded spot though.


----------



## thedonofchronic

hey mental any way you can take the big wb girl aside
and take a nice pic of her solo? to really see the flowering happening
if not its all good but its like a forest in there man i cant see haha


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> well that does suck about having to pack all the supplies in but it will all be worth it in the end. Definetly sounds like you found yourself a secluded spot though.


Yeah, it will be definately worth it in the end! Unless of course, somebody finds my crop, but I'm fairly certain it's going to be a safe spot to grow for the summer.



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hey mental any way you can take the big wb girl aside
> and take a nice pic of her solo? to really see the flowering happening
> if not its all good but its like a forest in there man i cant see haha


Hey don, I took her out for some pictures, but there was a lack of light for any decent pictures so I had to keep her in the box. I tried to take some close-ups, but most of them came out blurry except one. 

*May 4*
She's sort of starting to have an aroma already. Each day I can notice she gets a little bigger and more white hairs appear. 

Her soil is becoming dry really quickly these days. Watering is done almost every day now. Not much dead material, but there is some every once in a while. Going to be looking for some organic nutrients such as bat guano or something like that to keep things all natural. 

She's 12 days into flower. Need to keep track of this so I don't forget! 

Last pic are just some of my clones that have rooted and need a home in some soil.


----------



## thedonofchronic

well its a good sign that shes drinking alot 
looking great what kinda smell comes off o her?
maybe ill get some WB beans sometime. ill put it on the list
i want big buddah cheese right now if that strain is as good or better
than the cheese ive smoked id be super happy to have an all fem 
garden of it   :ciao:


----------



## Shockeclipse

Great looking grow Mental, its like attack of the clones!


----------



## Locked

Lookin super green Mental...She is a beauty...


----------



## cannabis037

sheesh, what they said! lol


----------



## lordhighlama

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Last pic are just some of my clones that have rooted and need a home in some soil.


 
Man I wish I lived near you, I'd be the perfect home for all those cuttings! I've got the soil just don't have the clones.


----------



## 420benny

Good looking plant! I would love to try that some time. What about planting above grade? Maybe cut open a bag of good soil, make some slits in the bottom of it. Place it over a spot where you loosened up the swampy ground and plant the start right in the bag? Kind of like a natural dwc setup, where the tap roots can go down into the wet soil and some can stay in moist potting soil in the bag above. Might make for a decent experiment with similar plants grown nearby in buckets and some directly in the wet soil, just to see which are happiest. Best of luck!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Man I wish I lived near you, I'd be the perfect home for all those cuttings! I've got the soil just don't have the clones.


Haha, I wish you lived near me too because these girls need a home! 



			
				420benny said:
			
		

> Good looking plant! I would love to try that some time. What about planting above grade? Maybe cut open a bag of good soil, make some slits in the bottom of it. Place it over a spot where you loosened up the swampy ground and plant the start right in the bag? Kind of like a natural dwc setup, where the tap roots can go down into the wet soil and some can stay in moist potting soil in the bag above. Might make for a decent experiment with similar plants grown nearby in buckets and some directly in the wet soil, just to see which are happiest. Best of luck!


Hey benny, thanks for the grow tip, I might try it. Sounds like it would work perfectly. Thanks for stopping by!

*May 7*

Switched a 27W bulb with a 45W bulb that puts out 3k lumens. I think some of my bulbs need replacement because are not as bright as they were when I first got them which was a year or so ago. They've been used quite heavily thus far.

Took some pics of my big girl and her cuttings. Things are going good. She's 15 days into flower now. Probably about 35-45 more days and she'll be done! :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 8*

Some updated pictures. Fed my girl some miracle grow today. Maybe this will boost her growth a bit. That bone meal I fed her a week ago still stinks, sheesh haha. 16 Days into flower now. No thc formation just yet. Can't wait though!

A shame I didn't transplant her into a bigger bucket before I flowered. She must be pot-bound like crazy... Oh well, maybe next time . I'm sure she'll be alright, but her production will most likely be hindered. But she will grow me at least an ounce of some potent bud, so I'll be happy with that.

Last picture is my other White Berry lady hanging out in the great outdoors. She's doing good out there, she's growing her shoots nicely and she gets a good deal of sun where she's at. I took 5 clones off her the other day. The other plants that are giving her company are a lighter shade of green, don't know what strain they are. I've taken a clone from each a while ago and both have rooted and are awaiting transplanting.

Happy growing!


----------



## Locked

Lookin sweet Mental... I like that last pic a lot... looks like a momma pot plant with her two babies in tow....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey thanks ham. Haha, about the last pic. I can see what you mean. They are totally unrelated! Wish I knew what sex they were... It's been at least a month and a little bit.


----------



## swiftgt

nice work mental,
nice ninja garden!
i dont want to put my plants outside because i dont know what sex they are,
ill just wait alittle longer till my clones sex, then im kicking there butts out side!
yea that bone meal stuff is well sticky, no way id use it on an indoor grow!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey swift, thanks for popping in for a shout. Yeah, it's good to keep unsexed plants near so you can check every day. Haha that bone meal definately has an odour that lingers.

Took some pics of my lady, every day its noticable that she grows during each dark period. Not going to upload pics today because most of my pics turned out blurry... I can't take macros worth a darn.


----------



## swiftgt

yea i think ill have mine sexed if about 12 days or so,
so i was thinking as soon as i get them sexed ill take loads of cuts off the females to go outside, root them and get them outside as fast as i can,
im thinking by the end of the month,and have them outside for 4/5 months,
should do well,


----------



## kebnekajse

Looking good man!

I'm a bit surprised that more people don't use the cfl's the way you do, from all angles, real close. That's the one advantage they have over hids as far as I know. 

Perhaps you have talked about it and I missed it, but have you experimented with different colour temps? The best cfl grows I've seen have been using many combinations of all there is, even 4000K ones. Would like to hear your oppinion on this subjet since I'm planning on getting a few lights to add to my 250w hps. I do have 2x70w hps that I don't use atm, but I seriously think that I'm better of getting some dif. spectrums of light. They do need some blue in bloom aswell.

Take care
/k


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Looking good man!
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that more people don't use the cfl's the way you do, from all angles, real close. That's the one advantage they have over hids as far as I know.
> 
> Perhaps you have talked about it and I missed it, but have you experimented with different colour temps? The best cfl grows I've seen have been using many combinations of all there is, even 4000K ones. Would like to hear your oppinion on this subjet since I'm planning on getting a few lights to add to my 250w hps. I do have 2x70w hps that I don't use atm, but I seriously think that I'm better of getting some dif. spectrums of light. They do need some blue in bloom aswell.
> 
> Take care
> /k


Yeah, I don't see too many people at all using CFL's all around the plant. I usually see them have the lights at the top of the plant like an HID. 

I havn't really paid much attention to the color temperatures until lately. I've read that the lower color temps are better for flowering, and the higher temps are for vegging. I've also read that temps around 4000-45000 provide very little spectrum the plant uses... Not sure about this one though. I've also read a journal a while back where the grower used an incandesant bulb or two to provide extra red or blue spectrum while flowering. His end product was incredible.


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah i bet even if you replaced all those bulbs
your plants would love it. sucks too, i rarely use cfls
but i have like a stack of un used ones in my closet.
im using a few to start seeds right now, the seedlings seem to really
like it. im just doing a bunch of experiements right now so i know
whats best for me.
That wb you got flowering is looking better and better every time i see her.
my cousin uses all cfl's. he likes them alot but hes been growing for a few years i think hes in need of an HID change.
later bro :ciao:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 11*

Things are going smoothly. Put a few bulbs closer to the plant. No heat problems or nute problems. 

Added an old 42 watter, which I think used to be white when I first got it, now it emits an orange light. Haha, I might get more light using a new 27 watter bulb. Bah!

She's starting to fatten up a bit and she's developing a little bit of thc if you look super close at her buds. Woop woop!

Couldn't take much pictures of her today because she's a little busy under those lights  .


----------



## thedonofchronic

dam she threw out her flowers quick like i thought eh
looking good bro. so its actually WWxBB? thats pretty dope


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I have been trying to see if she's ahead of schedule and growing her buds rather quickly but I think she's how big she should be under CFL's. BUT she might be bigger right now if she had more root space. 
I bet sometime next week, thc will be visible to the cam!


----------



## thedonofchronic

what you mean more root space?
you started flowering her in a semi-small pot?
when i chopped my girly i saw how terribly root bound she was
so this time im prepared with a bunch of 4gal pots one for each
i think shes comming along rather speedy especially for cfls.
You could do some serious damage with HID's man, dont get one youll
just blow us outta the game haha
later bro


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

More root space yup! She was vegging for ohh.... 3 months. Enough to become nice and pot pound I think! But she will still pull through like a champ I know it .

I think if all goes well, I'll look into getting a nice 400 watter. Just imagine the possibilities!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 13*

Just a quick little late-night update. Moved some lights out of the way to snap a few shots.

Found a huge mound of compost... must be at least 2 or 3 thousand liters of this stuff. Real nice and moist, soft and black. Now I'm no pro, but would this be good to use 100% to grow a plant in? It's got a bunch of little sticks in it so I'll probably spend some time taking them out. So far, I've taken 6 buckets worth of this stuff for safe keeping.

Last picture is a little White Berry seedling that I germ'd a little while ago. Just decided to germ the little fella and grow her out.

Happy growing!


----------



## Pothead420

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Nope, hav't sold any yet. One person was telling me somebody was selling their clones for $5 a piece. I don't think I'm dropping my prices that low, so I told them that that person is giving a good deal so go ahead and buy those instead while I grow my White Berry clones (which, apparently is a cross between White Widow and Blueberry). So while they grow their unknown strain, I'll be growing some dank bud come autumn . But I DO have some friends who are interested in buying a few when the weather turns nice. So I'm just waiting on them to get things moving.


if the person was smart and seen your results with the plant the clone came from then 10-20$ is good if its a keeper but i would only buy one and turn it into a mother myself.
$5-10 is good if there getting multiple clones. most co-ops in cali sell small rooted clones for $10 and they have ones for $20 that have been vegged a week or so there much bigger and established they can go directly into 12/12 if you wanted. but think of it its all profit the bud you harvest will more than pay for the seeds so all the cuts are free so 5-10 is cool its all profit. especially when the co-ops have way better genetics for 10 a clone. strains like Chem-4, SFV OGK, 707 Headband, Purple kush
not only that a good friend would give the clone's away for free seeing as you paid nothing for them. dont get greedy its cool you want to make a few bucks but dont charge outrageous prices for untested genetics. its not even flowered out they might be mediocre at best. you wont now until its finished flowering. it could be dank but dont sell clones that you have no idea of what its gonna do. flower them out first take clones from all fems and number them so when your finished if #2 is the best you know the #2 clones are the keepers. i have a sweet line-up of elite clones and all my friend will be growing them. all except a few strains i was told not to  give out. if you want to sell clones get some 9.5-10 potency bud and just setup a clone factory. the cali connection at THC bay on the THC Farmer sell some serious gear get a couple 10-packs find a keeper from one of there strains. like the
SFV OGK
Chem-4 x Double Underdawg
pre-98 Bubba Kush S1s
Purple OG Kush
Larry OG Kush
OGiesel 
Chem Valley Kush

and here are some of OG Raskal seeds
OG Kush Fire x Bubblegum 97
The White x Bubblegum 97
pre-98 Bubba Kush x bubblegum 97
all these strains put most other strains to shame there all very potent strains with many keepers its all your preference


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey Pothead420, thxs for the reply! Yeah, I'm selling each clone no matter how big for $10 each, and if you get two, you get one free. Dang, I must have about 30 clones sitting around. I'm going to go on a limb here and say even though I havn't finished flowering my White Berry, I can imagine it being a pretty good smoke. Last year I was kind of a fool though, I was selling this sativa bag seed strain, I'm guessing the thc was around 8 or 9. Not really top quality bud, but I still had some reports of happy customers .

Maybe when I'm done, I'll go to the local seed bank and see if they have those strains available, do you think they are only in cali or worldwide? They sound like some bomb stuff!


----------



## swiftgt

yep pot head has some sound advice there!
check out the strains on 
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifeds/index.html
there top notch strains that could blow your mind, from what i hear!
im gona try get the Bubba Kush Pre98 S1 or the Chem-4 x Double Underdawg next,


----------



## swiftgt

yep pot head has some sound advice there!
check out the strains on 
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifeds/index.html
there top notch strains that could blow your mind, from what i hear!
im gona try get the Bubba Kush Pre98 S1 or the Chem-4 x Double Underdawg next!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hah wow, nice site there swift. I'm super impressed by the Chemdawg 4 x Double Underdawg. Damnnnnnn!


----------



## swiftgt

yea it does look amazing doesnt it, mmm frosty goodness!
might be alittle expensive, but for a real keeper strain, i think its worth it,
you can easly make your money back,by selling weed, clones,seeds or just smoke it all up!


----------



## lordhighlama

ya thats a sweet link swift,, all those Cali connection strains look mighty tasty but that bubba kush pre98 I can almost smell through the screen! :holysheep:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

you should throw her out in the sun


----------



## swiftgt

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> ya thats a sweet link swift,, all those Cali connection strains look mighty tasty but that bubba kush pre98 I can almost smell through the screen! :holysheep:



well it was pothead that told me about the site, so i think we should be thankling him!
but yea, there some top genitics, i would recommend these strains to every one!


----------



## Pothead420

ya its a great site!! and all the breeders there are legit and all work with killer genetics. unlike the companies you see on dr.chronic or gypsy nirvana most of those breeders are pollen chuckers at best.
and yes the pre-98 Bubba is an awesome cutting and there S1s fem version is also great lots of people like it. but no seed will compare to the actual elite clone its over 10 years old. its been around for over 10 years for a reason its 9.5-10 potency, dank, fuel, lemony  nugs some of the best meds going. the clone only is great it has medium yields and most of the leaves turn purp. but the potency is amazing. 

OG Raskal
The Cali Connection
TopDawg 
Subcool/TGA
Sannie
Mr. Nice
Kush Brothers

all these breeder have 8-10 potency strains. they put most breeder's strains to shame. like White Widow it cannot hold a candle to these genetics. there mostly Chem, Diesel, and Kush mixes. all very good meds :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey Pothead420, thxs for the reply! Yeah, I'm selling each clone no matter how big for $10 each, and if you get two, you get one free. Dang, I must have about 30 clones sitting around. I'm going to go on a limb here and say even though I havn't finished flowering my White Berry, I can imagine it being a pretty good smoke. Last year I was kind of a fool though, I was selling this sativa bag seed strain, I'm guessing the thc was around 8 or 9. Not really top quality bud, but I still had some reports of happy customers .
> 
> Maybe when I'm done, I'll go to the local seed bank and see if they have those strains available, do you think they are only in cali or worldwide? They sound like some bomb stuff!


some are world wide and some can be bought at Cali Co-ops but some cannot even tell you what your buying or there selling misrepresented genetics so be careful with what Co-op you buy from look up info on them first. but most pass from grower to grower and make's the rounds in the med community


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

PRE 98 BUBBA is killer gets me everytime but for that much i rather pick up 2 good strains and make my own hybrid.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 17*

My big White Berry is fattening up decently, each day she's frostier and fatter. She smells lovely. She smells like jam or berries. 

Got a new 42 watter. The spectrum is about 2700k I believe. Wanted to get something that's in the lower spectrum range to enhance flowering if I could. The light emitted from this bulb is more orange-ish. 

She's 25 days into flower. When this lady is done, I'll flower my next White Berry. I'll transplant her into a bigger pot before I induce flowering.

Happy growing!


----------



## thedonofchronic

dammmm mental they look like theyre almost done or something.
everytime i pop my head in your grow it feels like a month has passed.
is the wb just a fast flowering strain or what how do you do that with cfls bro props to that


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> dammmm mental they look like theyre almost done or something.
> everytime i pop my head in your grow it feels like a month has passed.
> is the wb just a fast flowering strain or what how do you do that with cfls bro props to that


Hey don, haha I could harvest now if I had to, but she's definately not at peak potency and still has much fattening up to do! She's a somewhat fast flowering strain, 50 days. Most strains finish in 60-80 days, so not _that_ much of a difference I don't think.. Thanks for poppin in don .


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

breeder says 50 means it needs 65-70


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> breeder says 50 means it needs 65-70


Could you explain this? Even though the breeder says it finishes in 50 days, it in reality needs an extra 15 to 20 more days to ripen?


----------



## ShecallshimThor

most ppl find that the breeders harvest time gives little to no amber heads
if you want that 50/50 with your trics you might have to wait


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Cool, no problem. An extra week or two should be worth the wait .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 19*

Quick update here. No problems or issues. Although I seem to be getting a bit of mold or fungus on the top of my soil. I think this is because of the bone meal I've added a week or so ago. I guess it didn't absorb into the soil and stayed at the surface of the soil. 

Switched my light set-up to focus on the one side of the plant to grow some nice sticky, dense colas. The back side of the plant wasn't growing very much and I thought it was rather a waste of energy trying to grow the buds on that side out. 

She's at roughly 28 days flower now I believe. Not even half way done and she's looking fabulous! I want to let her go all the way because I'd really like some dense nugs and no fluffy nuglets like last year.


----------



## swiftgt

looking good mental,
how are the out door plants getting on?
id cover up any mould with soil to stop the spores being blown arounf the room,might be harmless, but not worth the risk!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Good idea swift, what I was doing was using a little pick to take it out. Think it would be safe to just cover it up?

The outdoor plants are doing alright, I've got a bunch of clones at a few places. None of them seem to be growing all too fast because they all need bigger pots and all my grow spots are far away... so I suppose I need to get on that. Hauling buckets of soil through the woods is always fun! lol.


----------



## swiftgt

well if its nasty mould, if you where picking it out, you would be spreadding thousands of spores, i would cover it up, chances are its not a nasty one, as its growing on the bone meal and not the plants!
no i cant say im a fan of hauling big buckets of soil/water to my grow room , let alone out in the woods! 
how often do you visit your outdoor grow?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Oh I'd say I visit them once a week or so. 
I've got one spot close and I check up on that one usually every 2 days or so, they are doing the best and that's where my other big White Berry is. The other day I at least brought in a bucket of soil to my far far grow location and transplanted a bunch of seedlings/clones that were still in little tiny styrofoam cups. It looked like if they were in those cups any longer, they would have devloped root rot by the looks of it.

But I think one of these days, I'm going to get up before the sun rises and bring my vehicle full of soil near to my far location and start bringing in buckets all day. Thing is, I don't want to do all that work just to get ripped... I'll probably be making a lot of tracks going in and out all day. But definately worth a shot in my opinion. Good excercise too!


----------



## swiftgt

once a week is  fairly good, do you get much rain out your way?
sounds like a handy way to get large ammounts of soil to your location,
might be doing that myself!


----------



## Getmelifted

Let me tell you if you go another 30 days on that plant its gonna produce quite a bit

Nice job


----------



## Locked

Nice job Mental... Looking quite lovely...30 more days and they will be looking super scrumptious...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

swiftgt said:
			
		

> once a week is fairly good, do you get much rain out your way?
> sounds like a handy way to get large ammounts of soil to your location,
> might be doing that myself!


We usually get a rain every week or so, maybe once every two weeks. Temperatures don't get too high either, sometimes the temps go up to 32 degrees C for a couple of days then it tends to cool down and stay near 26 or 28 during the day. 
Yeah, using a vehicle to transport soil saves a lot of manual labor... If you've watched BrownDirtWarrior's videos, he drives the soil to the location and hauls the soil in from there. So that's basically my plan but I will only have to drive like maybe 10 minutes, lol. 


			
				Getmelifted said:
			
		

> Let me tell you if you go another 30 days on that plant its gonna produce quite a bit
> 
> Nice job


I know huh! She's looking like she's already growing some nice full-sized colas and she's almost just at half way now. I'm going to try not to test-sample any nugs so I know for sure how much she yields under these lights. Can't believe she's only like 3 or 4 feet tall, not including the bucket. Grew her for three months and she barely gained any height.  


			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice job Mental... Looking quite lovely...30 more days and they will be looking super scrumptious...


I smile every time I open the door to my grow box.  Smells super nice in there and looking at her resin production causes me to lick my lips, haha. Yup, one more month to wait. Shouldn't be too hard to endure since I've got a lot to do outdoors right now. Time should just fly by...


----------



## swiftgt

the weather sounds good there!
wish it was as good here!
so you dont have to water them at all then?
yea i think ill be driving to my lo-cal,late at night with the moon out,
should be fun!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I might have to water them if it's like super super hot and the soil just dries out in the sun, but I think I'll be covering the soil with leaves and stuff to hopefully prevent the soil from getting too dry easily. 

With the moon out! hah! Middle-of-the-night operation huh? I've thought of that, but I've got to go through swamp land and deep woods... scary!


----------



## swiftgt

yea using leaves and mulsh  are great for stopping the soil drying out!
ill be doing that when im planting,
yea its going to be a top secret night planting mission for me, ill be doing some driving with the lights off as well, should be loads of fun!
but yea i wouldnt fancy walking through swamp at night that sounds real scary !
we dont have scary things over here, but a badger could fall on you from a tree, or a squirrel could give you a nasty nip, but thats about it,


----------



## 420benny

Beeeeautiful girl you got going! Good job. Have fun in the woods. It is tough not leaving a path when you are making lots of trips. Best to try a different route if it gets to looking too obvious, even if it's more trouble for you.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow swift, you have those angry looking badgers near your place? Crazy crazy. 

Thanks for stopping by Benny, and thanks for the advice. If I take too many different routes, I'll probably get lost! Haha. Maybe I could leave some sort of marking on trees to tell me I'm going the right way or something. 

*May 20*

A few of my clones have found a new home today. I waved them farewell and remembered all the good times we've had. They are in good hands now. I believe they are going to be outdoors plants. 

Snapped a few shots today. Thought I'd upload 'em. Anyhoo, happy growing!


----------



## Getmelifted

awesome pics

I might've missed it but what are you feeding them other than water?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Getmelifted said:
			
		

> awesome pics
> 
> I might've missed it but what are you feeding them other than water?


I apply some bone meal every once in a while and some miracle bloom solution. I add the MG every 2-3 days, about 1 teapsoon per 500 ml. Might be too weak, but luckily I havn't seen any burns yet.


----------



## swiftgt

looking good mental,
yep its say seeing you little babys off alright, 
good thing you found a good home for them!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 22*

Just a post showing off my lady. Keep it green!

31 Days in flower and counting...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 24*

Sorry I havn't much to report.... Things have been a breeze so far. 

Bought another 42 watter the other day, I believe the color spectrum was rated at about 2700k. Very good for flowering if I'm not mistaken... 

Just some pictures today. I'm guessing about 20-30 more days and she'll be ripe enough for picking.

The last picture is of her cola. It looks like it's going to be nice and fat!


----------



## 420benny

I can smell her from here. She looks lovely, too.


----------



## thedonofchronic

she already is fat.
and nice green leaves


----------



## swiftgt

wow sweet mental,
looks like it will be bud of the month material!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

A friend came over the other day with a really nice camera and took some beautiful shots. Going to try to see if I can get them off him sometime soon. You could really see the thc crystals in the pictures, I was very impressed.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*May 27*

Still need that buddy of mine to bring his good camera over for some real bud porn. Later tonight most likely.
Going to flush her quick tonight, havn't done this yet and I thought that she might like a root bath as it were. Going to flush and a little miracle gro application tonight. 

Was vacuuming today with a shop vac, and apparently you need a special filter to vacuum up dirt and such, and if you don't, dirt comes spewing out of the vacuum... I was cleaning my rug for a good 5 minutes before I noticed a a thin trail of dirt flying out of the thing. So some dirt got in my box and on the leaves a bit (and probably on some buds) but everything looks good. 

Will post pics after the flush.


----------



## lordhighlama

can't wait to see those high res photo's metal.  That sucks about your shop vac experience, but it's kinda funny if you think about it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey lama, hopefully I can get my buddy over here soon. But for now we have some so-and-so pictures to cope with lol. Yeah, the vacuum experience was definately my fault, I should have known from past experience that this always happens without the right filter. Bah!

Flush went well, I think she's happy now, I can feel good vibes from her already. So she's at week 5 now. I probably wont harvest until she's fat enough to my liking. She's still packing on weight, and growing her colas.


----------



## lordhighlama

cool shot looking at the top of all those reflectors!


----------



## thedonofchronic

keep doing what you doing mental 
kinda makes me mad i wont be able to try
and of the white berry... wwxbb  ahh well..
hey honestly i feel like ive asked you this, probably
months ago but where do you get all those perfect
reflectors for your cfls? :ciao:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha I know eh LHL, pretty neat shot. I tried getting the reflectors right on the plant as best I could. I'm really hoping for some tight nugs this time around. 

Hey don, don't sweat it. You've got some crazy stuff growing over at your place, I'm sure we'll both come out with some nice smoke . 
And I purchased the reflectors at a local home depot. They cost 14 bucks a piece... Over priced in my opinion.. But at least they come with the reflector, socket and plug I guess. If I purchased a 400 watt Hps instead of all my lights and reflectors, I probably could have saved a couple dollars. Meh.


----------



## Sweest

Mental,  its been awhhhile since I've checked the forum.  Let me say you have some good work going on here.  I just placed an order for more white berry from Attitude, 13.95 a fem seed, not bad.  

Put it this way, the last WB I had was so good, now that its all gone, I've ordered the same strain again.  You will not be disappointed.  That berry smell only gets stronger, especially AFTER you chop it!!!   

Keep up the good work.   Just curious, I counted 8 high wattage CFL bulbs, wouldn't it have been more cost competative to purchase an HPS unit, or was this kinda a CFL experiment.  Anyways, the CFL's are killin it in that room.


----------



## Locked

Looking beautiful Mental... nice buds... keep it up and you will be rolling in smoke in no time...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Sweest said:
			
		

> Mental, its been awhhhile since I've checked the forum. Let me say you have some good work going on here. I just placed an order for more white berry from Attitude, 13.95 a fem seed, not bad.
> 
> Put it this way, the last WB I had was so good, now that its all gone, I've ordered the same strain again. You will not be disappointed. That berry smell only gets stronger, especially AFTER you chop it!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work. Just curious, I counted 8 high wattage CFL bulbs, wouldn't it have been more cost competative to purchase an HPS unit, or was this kinda a CFL experiment. Anyways, the CFL's are killin it in that room.


Hey sweest! Thanks for the encouraging words! She's smelling really nice, like jam/berry/lemon almost. Glad to hear you're growing more WB. I'm impressed by this strain so far, I love how she's so short and bushy with a nice smell. 

I've got a bunch of 23 watters in the box, with about 3 or 4 42 watters. Yes, it would have been wiser had I known I was going to use all these lights to purchase an HID initially instead. I'm actually really considering buying a 400 watter for the next flowering!



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking beautiful Mental... nice buds... keep it up and you will be rolling in smoke in no time...



Thanks ham . Kind words as always! I'm waiting patiently for her to ripen up. At least 15-25 more days!


----------



## swiftgt

wow mental your buds are really developing beautyfully,
cant wait too see how they finish,
so how are your out door plants doing?

ive invested in a co2 cylender!, just need to get my hands on a reg,
do deal with the heat i have been having latey!.


----------



## CoronacaliGrow

Ahh..I am so jealous..if only i had the money..haha

just read this whole thing and bad *** my friend..badass..cant wait


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks swift! My outdoor plants are doing ok, not the greatest but ok. I really think they need some nutes. 
But other than that, it seems that they are growing! My other White Berry that is outside is developing very nicely, she's growing many shoots and I may take some clones off her tonight.

Co2 huh? I've heard good things about how it helps a lot with your plant's health and speeds up growth and such. Ah heat... always a pain in the behind isn't it? 

Hey there Corona! Thanks for stopping by, I'm really glad you've enjoyed this journal so far. My last grow was quite the adventure too, it was also a single mother plant that went into flowering. 
I can't wait for harvest either! But I think the wait will be hardest when the buds are drying... I'll be very tempted to take a few samples and nuke them in the microwave or something.. But I'll try not to .

On a side note: The pictures in the last post were pretty neat pictures. They were taken using a high definition video camera, so it's greatest quality was not taking pictures. But they turned out pretty cool! Finally get to see some of those bountiful crystals in the pictures for once! 

My buddy with a real picture taking camera was over, but I let him try to figure out how to get the images onto this site or even onto my computer, and he couldn't do both... so hopefully I can get his shots soon, they were very beautiful shots in my opinion. Ah well.


----------



## Sweest

I can't wait to see your harvest pics.  I think you have helped your plants stay more stought because of your choice of lighting.  Obviously its more than enough light, but with the CFL's you are able to keep the lights much closer, hence not letting or having the plant stretch.  


I just purchased a 175w MH for vegging and a 400w HPS for flowering.  I have high hopes for my next group of girls.  I'm going to try and make a journal for them, just depends on how they start out.  Out of my last 10 seeds, all have germinated and only 3 have servived, don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Hopefully starting all over I can have better green mojo.


----------



## lordhighlama

right on mental,, about time we got to see some frosty shots. 
looking real nice!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Sweest said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see your harvest pics. I think you have helped your plants stay more stought because of your choice of lighting. Obviously its more than enough light, but with the CFL's you are able to keep the lights much closer, hence not letting or having the plant stretch.
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 175w MH for vegging and a 400w HPS for flowering. I have high hopes for my next group of girls. I'm going to try and make a journal for them, just depends on how they start out. Out of my last 10 seeds, all have germinated and only 3 have servived, don't know what I'm doing wrong. Hopefully starting all over I can have better green mojo.


Hey sweest, yep, she is stout alright!

That's awsome that you purchased some new lights! I'm also thinking a 400 watter as well! I'd absolutely love to see a journal involving more White Berries. I've looked around at Rollitup.org and found a few, but nothing too spectacular. 
Only 3 have _survived_? As in they grew the tap root, you planted them and they ended up dieing? If anything, probably too much water perhaps? Ah well, three should be a decent harvest with a 400 watter no doubt! 

And Lordhigh, I know eh? It's been hard getting a camera that can take some nice closeups, but I finally took a few. More to come later in the following days for sure!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*June 1*

Decided to snap a few pictures for a brief update.

She's filling in her colas nicely. I'd like to chop her down soon, but I'd really like to see some nice sized colas first. 

My light set-up is as follows:

*4x*42w + *4x*23w + *1x*13w = *273w*

Hmm... Not much wattage actually. I'm guessing I'll probably yield at least an ounce or so. Well, I'm hoping!   I wouldn't mind if I even yielded half an ounce. This stuff is going to hit me hard I already know it! She's super frosty and smells super great! Her odour seems to have increased in the last week. Her smell has gotten more sweet, more pungent. 

Gave her probably her last dose of nutes... Gave her two teaspoons of miracle gro bloom fert.. 15 - 30- 15. The only burns on her so far are from the lights so I figured I might as well go with two teaspoons instead of the usual 1. Heck, I could probably go with 4 and she'll be fine as long as I give her enough water to go with it.

My plants outdoors have suffered a lot from stress. Mainly cold temperatures a while ago. They are growing fresh foilage now and I don't see any problems with the new growth. 

When my current lady in the box finishes, I'll either vegetate more clones from other clones or my other White Berry, or go straight into flower with her, who is about 4.5 months old at this point.

Happy growing!


----------



## thedonofchronic

damn mental as if you can get all that,
and do that well off CFL's and miracle grow...
my last grow and only harvest (only one plant made it)
the one plant harvested only an ounce..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks don, I'm doing my best to keep her happy, and in turn she will make me happy . That's the deal me and her have haha. 

What kind of lights did you use on your last grow again? Hey an ounce of homegrown is better than an ounce of some crappy black market weed .


----------



## thedonofchronic

haha dont get me wrong it is, but i didnt know anything
about mites back then and at the end of the grow (during flower)
i realized i had a bad mite problem.. so that ounce was pretty much not smokeable. although i gave it to my buddy and he smoked it. i did not..
i warned him there were dead spider mites and theyre eggs in the weed but he didnt seem to mind.. :rofl: i have arachnaphobie no way am i smokin on that. I used a 400 watt hps. still am. but the plant had been tortured. im sure it was the conditions i made for the plant that caused the overall bad yield. and i now know about mites so ill make sure i have none by the next time i go to flowering... mites are so annoying..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yikes mites. Nasty sounding stuff. Hope I never get them! Only thing I've ever had were weird wormy creatures in my soil. I read somewhere that fruit flies might have been the cause.


----------



## swiftgt

wow there turning out real nice mental!
have you got a scope to check out the trics?
how long are they in flower again?
im starting a new outdoor grow today,
yaee, wish me luck!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks swift, no I don't have a scope... Going to look for one somewhere in the mall in the next couple of days. I'm very interested in actually looking at the trichromes . Seeing them on the computer is one thing, but in reality is another! 

Sweet swift, I'll check your journal out and see what's cookin!


----------



## GrowinGreen

mmm looks good- lots of cool colors on the bud. what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## woopitt

I registered on these forums just to see the pictures of this grow. I was reading the comments and from the sound of them I had to see this for myself 
But I'm here to stay now. Keep it up mental!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

GrowinGreen, I'm using a HP Photosmart M517 camera. Somewhat old and somewhat new. 5.2 Megapixels. Thanks for stoppin by man.

Hey woopitt, thanks for popping in! Hope you like what this journal have to offer. 

Oh and swift, she's at about day 37 or 38 now I believe. Could be around 40. I have to check.

*Edit* Ok so I just checked and she's at day 40.  Soon harvest! I took a few sample nugs today from the back of the plant. Weighed up to be 1.5 grams wet. I put them in a drawer to dry, hopefully I'll be able to smoke them in a week or so.


----------



## swiftgt

hey mantal,
just finished planting 10 plants outside,
i started at 5am and finished at about 7am,
hard work, i was sweating and it was like 6am, weird!
had a friend help out, nearly 2 1/2 hours digging!
i repotted my mothers into 2gal grow bags,
then dug holes and slit the bottom of the bags,
then planted them,
camo'd up the area abit, and left,
i forgot to bring my cammra, so ill have to get pics later r tomorow!

yea your buds are comming on well,
they should have about 20 or so more days to go so,
but yea , get a scope i dont harvest by how old they are, 
harvest by the colour of the trichs, flush at 5-10% amber for the last week, and you should have 20% amber,
and some very nice smoke indeed!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey swift, so have you found a nice sunny spot outside? If so, they should be monsters alright! That's quite the amount of time spent digging.. Wow haha. How was the soil when you were digging in it? Lots of roots in your way or really clay-like? I hate the root-crazy soils that you need to dig through, very annoying getting through all those roots with a shovel. Can't wait for some pics .

Seeing as she can go another 20 days, I'm really excited to see how big she's finally going to be! Hopefully my cheque comes in so I can pick up a microscope... any particular store that sells good scopes?


----------



## lordhighlama

looking nice mental,
are you using a new camera for this last batch of pic's?
going back to veg for a minute,, did you run 6500k cfl's exclusively?


----------



## swiftgt

hey mental,
yea the spot has sun from about 10am till 7pm or so,
so should get big hopfully!
the soil was fairly rooty,
pain in the *** to dig, but the soil looks good,
dranage is good, 
i planted into 2gal growbags and slit the bottoms of the bags then i planted them so they can grow out the bottom of the bag if they want,
as for the scope,
im not sure what stores even sell scopes in the u.s!
id check out ebay, look for a 60-100x scope with a good light,
shouldnt cost more then $20.
no need to go expensive, unless you want!


----------



## Super Silver Haze

Mental, a while ago i read a thread about the EYECLOPS to check out trichs.  i think you can get it @ wallyworld or amazon.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> looking nice mental,
> 
> are you using a new camera for this last batch of pic's?
> 
> going back to veg for a minute,, did you run 6500k cfl's exclusively?



Nope, using the same camera as my last grow. I did however use a friends camera on my last post (page 14). As for the Kelvin rating on my lights, I never paid any attention to the rating up until about a month ago when I was reading around that I would be better off flowering with ratings from around 2000-2800K. For vegging I was using mostly 4100K bulbs and my old 42 watters which put out a mostly white light (not sure of the rating... never said on box). So I mostly used a higher kelvin rating for vegging I can say that. 
I did however throw in some 2700K bulbs to see what kind of difference it might make, and I think the growth was pretty much the same, but _maybe_ the growth might have been a bit slower than the parts of the plant that were under the higher kelvin ratings.

Damn swift, sounds like you found an absolutely AMAZING grow spot! I wish you all the best of luck for this summer's growing season .

I'll be looking around a couple of stores for a scope. I for some reason don't fancy ordering stuff online. Not sure why, probably just paranoia or something. Just feel sketchy about it.


----------



## lordhighlama

thanks mental,, that's good news to hear about you running at 4100k for veg cause your plants responded very well in veg!  As you know I just switched to 4100k tubes and it's hard to find any info about that kelvin.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Here's a link to a forum with a knowlegable guy talking about how 4100's are ok for growing, and how they are half cool white and half warm white. Might shed a little light on your doubt about 4100's perhaps. 
hxxp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/seed/msg0113253615480.html


----------



## phatpharmer

Mental nice girls you got going there! If your looking for a cheap scope go to a stamp collecting store or coin store and they have them cheap 20$ Canadian or less thats where I got mine! 

                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Quick little picture update here. Nuthing special...  

Potted my first clone in a tree today. I'm expecting her to grow pretty good. I believe the light is pretty good where I put her. Nobody is ever going to find her .


Smoked a sample nug today, dried for 2 days then put in the microwave to finish. Didn't taste good at all, left my breath stinking but I did get a nice head high. I went out back to get some soil and I got really into it and came back energized and with a sense of good fortune. I was doing alright!


----------



## purplephazes

I like the " in a tree" idea ! good thing we are not exporting koala's yet (yet) !! coming along nicely mp.. the natural drying will improve the taste 100% not long to go now ! peace and all the best !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha you funny guy purple! Being in the trees is cool after a while, but when you're first going up in the branches, I tend to get kind of nervous that a branch might break under my weight or something.. Can be scary!

I'm expecting good things to come from this strain when naturally dried. Can't wait!


----------



## cannabis037

wow! beautiful colas!! great job mental on the nice plant.


----------



## purplephazes

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Haha you funny guy purple! Being in the trees is cool after a while, but when you're first going up in the branches, I tend to get kind of nervous that a branch might break under my weight or something.. Can be scary!
> 
> I'm expecting good things to come from this strain when naturally dried. Can't wait!


LOL ! yeah i thought i might try this tree growing as well and ummm well there ain't a lot of branches to hold on to when falling ! hxxp://travel.webshots.com/photo/2316046570046074037PbdQNx


----------



## lordhighlama

hum... tree growing 
I hadn't ever thought of that one.


----------



## Locked

Your plants are looking sexy as hell Mental... waiting for them to fill in and the trichs to finish is the hardest dam part though...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey, just stopping by for a quick sec.


----------



## thedonofchronic

now you cant say when you look at that close
up that thats not blueberry x white widow. i can just
tell by the plant, it looks so bomb dude good job


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey thanks don don, she's looking as beautiful as ever! Really starting to fatten up on me. 

Unfortunately, some lights fell on some of the front colas when the lights turned off tonight. One branch is bending over completely now, but it didn't snap so it's fine. Smells great in the box now since the buds had a rumble with the lights. Hope it didn't mess with the potency too much on those buds.


----------



## thedonofchronic

so how do you get all your lights
to turn off together? with a timer?
if so how do you put all those bulbs and
chords into one timer


----------



## cannabis037

holy holy holy flying cows! that looks good! i envy your ganja farming techniques! great job on those plants mental and a superb pheno too!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> so how do you get all your lights
> to turn off together? with a timer?
> if so how do you put all those bulbs and
> chords into one timer


Yup, I use a standard timer. I plug all my lights into a power cord, and then the power cord into the timer.

Another unfortunate thing happened today.. The lights were all off about 4 hours into the light period. I wasn't too thrilled haha.

Hey cannabis037, thanks for the kind words! She certainly is a good pheno huh? Wonder how my next White Berry in line to be flowered is going to turn out!


----------



## thedonofchronic

man unless i see i something that blows my mind
im pretty sure ill go with your bud for next month
if you submit it, its gorgeous


----------



## swiftgt

nice man,
those buds are getting bigger at an amazing rate, 
very nice indeed!


----------



## Locked

Super Sweet.... sexy as hell... good bud porn Mental...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for the kind words folks. Thinking of chopping her down soon and bringing my other WB lady in here to flower. She's already initiated the flowering cycle so I won't have to wait a couple of weeks to get her to start, so that's a bonus!

*June 11*

Here's some pictures to show how my lady is doing. Not as great of pictures as last time, but you get the jist of it  .

One of the colas is severely bent over. It's laying against another cola to stay upright at the moment... The bar going across the box holding 3 of my lights decided it wanted to fall forwards onto my buds . I'm not too worried about it, plus it didn't snap the branch, just a little LST if you will.. 

Today she is at day 51 of flowering! I could harvest any day I want to! This makes me super happy. If I let her go longer, I know she will fatten up a bit more. As far as her potency... I think no matter when I harvest, she'll get me stoned that's for sure.

Took a few sample nugs 3 days ago, they are drying in a drawer at the moment. Thinking of microwaving a few tonight just to  see what happens!


----------



## cannabis037

indica beauty; it looks extremely delightful. you must be proud!


----------



## lordhighlama

hey mental, just catching up on your journal.
Those cola shots up at the top of the page are sweet pic's man
you definitely need to post one of those for BPOTM!
Keep up the good work man,  can't wait to see your harvest pic's next!!!


----------



## swiftgt

wow cool man there looking awesome man!
50 days in eh,not long to go,
did you get a scope yet,
i know all about waiting around for it to finish up,
but dont cut them too early you'll only miss out on potency and taste,
and you can always quick dry some to keep you going,
get that scope and check out the trichs,!
oh and ii would avoide the microwaving! its abit harsh,
try putting it at the back of your pc near the exhaust fan,or anywhere warm air is blown over the weed,
it makes  for much smoother smoke, but it will still have all its chlorophyll,
which seems to give the weed a kinda minty taste,
im not a huge fan of it, but it still gets you stoned!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*June 13*

Ok folks, she's down! A little bit of an early harvest at day 52, but things are good.

No pics tonight since I'm in a hurry. I can say that she weighed 362 grams wet. The main cola weighed a whopping 52.8 grams wet! That's all for now, happy growing!


----------



## smokeytheherb

Good job man, make sure you update us on the dry weight and cure pics  :bong:


----------



## thedonofchronic

nice mental
thats a good yield for one plant bro
actually anticipating the smoke report
and pics. youll have a fat sack of WB to toot on :bong1: :ciao:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks guys. I'll definately do a smoke report on this strain. My other White Berry goes in the box super soon. Time to get running. Thanks for stopping in guys.


----------



## smokingjoe

nice job, awesome grow.


----------



## CoronacaliGrow

gosh..will you be my best friend?!?!:hubba::holysheep:haha

damned good grow bro


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Ok so I realized that I must have been super stoned and forgot to take pictures when I chopped my lady down. I did manage to snap a few, but they are not the greatest... 

I like the node distance in picture 1. You can tell she did not want to stretch one bit and lived a happy life and now I'm going to live a happier life in turn  . 

So I'm guessing I will yield about 2 ounces dry. I'd be happy with half an ounce of this stuff! This is hands down the best stuff in my area, or at least that I could get. 

Slow drying a gram nug at the moment. It's in a tin on top of a tube floro and is slowly losing weight and becoming smokable. Perhaps I will write up a smoke report soon.

So I brought my other White Berry in the box for about a day and decided I want to veg some more clones for the rest of the summer. There's no hurry to flower another plant at the moment, and in the long run, more clones equals more bud! So I've got about 8 clones in my box under floros... running about 200 or so watts. I'd really love to have an HID in there so I wouldn't have to situate all my lights everywhere. 

I've got a bunch of buds in my mini-fridge drying. The door stays open a bit to let fresh air in. Couldn't find a place to hang dry them so the fridge was my next best bet. I don't think drying on the racks will develop a flat spot as I am seeing on some other buds that are drying in a drawer.

Anyways, will have a dry weight count in the next couple of weeks plus maybe some better pictures. Happy growing and of course, toking!!!


----------



## GrowinGreen

damn mental- that is an awesome plant you harvested. I wish I had a clone of that thing! Thanks for all the cool pictures too. Let us know how it smokes!


----------



## Amaethon

Just browsed thru all 17 pages . Good job! Enjoy the fruits of your hard work.

Amaethon


----------



## cannabis037

yes! finally the beast is down! you had an incredible harvest, grats mental.

p.s. your main cola looks amazing; i'm drooling over my keyboard.


----------



## smokingjoe

should reveg that MP


----------



## Hick

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> should reveg that MP







is not going to reveg'...


----------



## 420benny

Don't we have someone who would love to have that stalk and roots to "enjoy"? Oh wait, it has to be DP WW, huh?


----------



## lordhighlama

great harvest mental,, that was one beautiful mom!


----------



## Locked

Super Sweet Job Mental....very nice


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for the replies guys! She did her job just as I knew she would. Kind of sad to see her go, but at least I've got replicas of her vegging away! So in a way, she's not really 'gone' .

Had some buddies over last night and they were all super impressed by the quality of the bud drying. The smell is astounding and there's crystals all over the buds. Smoked some in a vaperizor last night, one of the digital volcanoes, and the weed had a pleasant aftertaste. Can't wait 'till this stuff dries and cures properly!


----------



## Beavermonk

Extremely beautiful plants man. Looking forward to seeing your next grow :hubba:


----------



## chiefALLday

what was the final weight of that big nug ?

and total yeild?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

chiefALLday said:
			
		

> what was the final weight of that big nug ?
> 
> and total yeild?


Don't know any dry weights yet. The cola in that picture weighed up to be around 52 g's wet. So dry we're probably looking at maybe a 12-18 gram cola. I dunno. In total I'm guessing I'll yield about an ounce and a half to two ounces. Only time will tell!


----------



## lordhighlama

Ya mental,, on my last harvest I had a top cola weigh 58 wet and it came in just under 20 dry so you should be right in the 15 to 17 range with that nug I would guess.


----------



## smokybear

Some beautiful ladies that you harvested my friend. Good job! Definitely keep us posted on all your hard work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thedonofchronic

Nice harvest mental.
glad to see you got a flick of her
up in BPOTM. got my vote 
ill hopefully have my first entry
for the august bpotm
looking great man!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks Lordhigh, smokey, and don. 

I think my buds are pretty much ready to be cured now! I've been smoking a little bit here and there and boy does this stuff get you medicated! Last night after everything was said and done, my eyelids were droopy and I felt soooo comfortable sitting on my couch with a big glass of water watching a movie. The first couple of hits really get you moving, like you just want to get up and do something. Pretty interesting high I'd say.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey folks! I know what you're thinking, it's been a while since the last update! I've been slacking off totally and completely. But at least I do have a couple green ladies growing up in a little box of mine. 

They have suffered from the get-go because of a lack of certain nutrients, which ones I'm not sure of, or from PH issues. Things seem to be stablizing now and fresh green growth can be seen on the smaller girl (from seed). The other one (clone) is a cutting from my harvested lady. She is growing branches unevenly, and when growing leaves on shoots, one grows first and get's larger while the second one soon follows but smaller in size. The genetics must be a little screwy because this doesn't usually happen to me. Well that's my guess at least. 

Plan is to grow these girls nice and big and flower them with a bigger light. Wouldn't mind buying a switchable light so I could use  MH for the rest of the vegging period then HPS for flower. Might get something like that. CFL's are a pain to grow bushy plants when you've got more than one! Situating the lights all around the plants can get tedious. A nice big light in the center would be awsome! It would even let me grow more plants. 

Also: Does anybody think it would be better to make a new journal instead of making the longest grow journal in the history of MP? 

Here's some pictures showing the little party going on over here. Nothin' too spectacular right now though. They're gettin there!


----------



## Locked

Hey Mental I was wondering where you went...good to see back and with an update for us...your ladies still look pretty good even with the problems you had....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for stopping by ham, and for the kind words. It appears to me that they are finally getting over whatever deficiency they had. The tips on most leaves are slightly yellow tipped still, some hardly noticable. But I'm they'll turn out ok .

*July 21*

Some updated pictures of what's cooking! 

I'm running about 200 watts 24/7 with two fans. Applying MG Ultra Bloom to the one on the left every two days. The one on the right has an enriched soil containing composted cow manure, compost from a buddy containing various organic materials, plus perlite among other things. Hopefully I won't be seeing anymore nutrient problems in the future on this lady. The one on the left will be transplanted into a recycling bin just like her companion soon with the same soil ingredients.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*July 25*

Took down my mylar for some cleaning. This is what my box looks like empty.

I've taken the other plant out of the box to start flowering outdoors at the moment. This will give my other lady great illumination, as I don't have to split up the lightning between the two anymore.

I'm going to veg this little lady out for the next month or so, then hopefully flower with an HID light. I will be taking some clones in the meantime, so when 12/12 is around the corner, I'll have a group of frisky clones ready for life under real lighting  .

Sadly, I'm down to my last 10 grams from harvest! I'll try to make this stuff last, buying weed can sure get costly...


----------



## Locked

Yeah Mental...it's even harder to buy it after growing it...luckily I am just running out at the same time I am harvesting my new girls...Good luck with the Veg and the clones...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Oh yeah definately Ham. Just thinking about shelling out 20 of my hard earned dollars for a scant 2 grams seems hardly worth the price. 

How much do you smoke per day if you don't mind me asking, Ham?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> How much do you smoke per day if you don't mind me asking, Ham?



Well when we were buying it we only smoked on the weekends a lil bit...ever since my first harvest we hve smoked every single night...lol We usually only smoke a cpl hours before bed...we go through maybe 2/3 grams a night...
Last night we smoked some of the quick dried SnowRyder I just harvested and man...we got ripped off less then a gram...strong smoke


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well when we were buying it we only smoked on the weekends a lil bit...ever since my first harvest we hve smoked every single night...lol We usually only smoke a cpl hours before bed...we go through maybe 2/3 grams a night...
> Last night we smoked some of the quick dried SnowRyder I just harvested and man...we got ripped off less then a gram...strong smoke


Oh man just the name of that strain makes my mouth water! 2/3 grams a night... not bad at all. 

*July 26*

Some new pictures. Re-arranged the lights a bit.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

looks healthy mental! nice and green


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

wat u using for nutes mental? 

that stuff looks real good bro! real light green, i like all that fresh growth on it. good job

you said u got the white berry from paradise seeds??? do they ship to cali do u know??


----------



## Locked

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> wat u using for nutes mental?
> 
> that stuff looks real good bro! real light green, i like all that fresh growth on it. good job
> 
> you said u got the white berry from paradise seeds??? do they ship to cali do u know??



Hey Albino...you can get Paradise White Berry and many other seedbanks seeds here>>>hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds/paradise-seeds-feminized/paradise-seeds-white-berry-female/prod_240.html

They are overseas and ship to the US...I hve used them many times...great service....


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Oh man just the name of that strain makes my mouth water! 2/3 grams a night... not bad at all.
> 
> *July 26*
> 
> Some new pictures. Re-arranged the lights a bit.



Hey Mental...the girls look great....I wld recommend SnowRyder if you ever grow autos...You shld grow autos under CFL's...it wld be nice to see how they turn out under CFL's...and your CFL grow skills are awesome...you get better yields and results then a lot of peeps get using HID lighting...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

i ended up ordering through nirvana and g13 labs! 

from nirvana i got 5 femmed AK48 and 5 femmed wonder womans

from g13 i got white widow! i also got 3 free seeds, all in all i spent $140 so i hope its worth it and i get all females


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Albino, I have been using miracle gro ferts for all my grows. No problems with it so far. She is nice and green isn't she?  . Hopefully the PH of the soil is settled, and she's receiving enough nutrients.

And as for you Ham, I probably could grow a kickarse auto or two I'd bet!. The thing about CFL's is that you want those bulbs as close to the plants as you can at all times. I see some people simply stationing their lights at the top of the box like an HID... it's better to arrange the lights constantly to suit the growth of the plant (in my opinion). 

Thanks for popping in folks!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

really all you use is MG???? those look amazing! wats ur ph at?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> really all you use is MG???? those look amazing! wats ur ph at?


 Normally when I have better soil there is no need for MG (or any extra nutrients for that matter) during the vegetative stage, but during flowering I always give my plants doses of this stuff. I had a tester plant one time, and it gave me a great idea on how much will burn the plant and what will happen when you give it too much. I'd say one teaspoon of this stuff has in the past been sufficient to provide enough nutrients for my plants. Sometimes I give 1 and a half teaspoons to beef up the nutes if the plant is really hurting. I gave my big mother plant in my previous grow roughly 2 teaspoons and she exhibited nute burn. Other than that, MG seems to do fine. Although I do wonder what MG does to the PH of a soil. I don't have a PH tester so I wouldn't know what the difference would be after a dose. 

*July 28*

Just keeping track of progress. Nobody mind me. Happy growing.


----------



## meds4me

AWESOME job Mental ! I think i found my new "pheno" !


----------



## Beavermonk

Hey Mental I just returned myself today. Your new ladies are looking lush as usual. Keep up the good work! Wish my clones were looking that healthy


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Beavermonk said:
			
		

> Hey Mental I just returned myself today. Your new ladies are looking lush as usual. Keep up the good work! Wish my clones were looking that healthy


Thanks for stopping by beaver, thanks for the compliments! Where can I find a look at what you've got going yourself? I'd like to know .

*August 4*

Temps are getting pretty high these days... oh the days of summer. When I arrived at the grow box today, the temp reading was at 32 C. At least I didn't notice any severe bulb burning. When the temps get that high, you know the lights are even hotter!

Fed the lady 2 teaspoons of 16-8-16 miracle gro nutrients today and washed it down with a bunch of water. She's sitting in a recycling bin, so she's got lots of root space and requires a lot of water. Fortunately, the soil retains moisture quite nice I've noticed. I could probably go for a week without watering and not see any sign of wilting. Unfortunately, I think the PH of the soil is off. Something is at least. Not positive what exactly.

This lady is probably 2 and a half months old at this point. She had a rocky start with a lack of root space and a messed up light schedule, not to mention growing in soil that lacked certain micronutrients. But she's doing pretty good, her main shoots will eventually be kickarse colas in the end. 

I've got some clones rooting right now, so I'm going to need to buy a HPS soon or I'm not going to be able to give all my plants all the light they require...


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful Plant there.
I just stopped in to say, that is some excellent looking bud you have up there in the corner of this page.  Congrats again, as the winner of BPOM.


----------



## Locked

Looking great as usual Mental...your plants always hve a great greenness to them...what size HPS are you looking to get?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks guys. I'll be looking to get either a 400 watter or even _possibly_ a 600 watter. My space is only about 3 x 3 and a 400w should be enough, but a 600 would be insane! 
_Although_, I've read that there's an issue with giving your plants _too_ much light. Apparently it's called solarization, whereas the light you're providing your plants reaches the threshold of the intensity of the light from the sun in the atmosphere ... or something like that. I'll be googling the issue/possibility of too much light within the next little while... Can anybody share their thoughts on giving their plants _too_ much light?

Cheers and happy :bong1: 'ing!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

lookin nice Mental, you ganna start a new journal for those clones I hope? 
workin on 20 pages here  ...:watchplant:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yeah quite a -many pages here huh? I'm probably going to start a "part 2" journal that's going to be mostly the flowering of my big lady + the clones. Thanks for stopping by !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*August 6*

Just a picture update. She's getting bigger... I just get the feeling that there's something wrong, she doesn't seem to be as happy as she could be.. hmmm. She's trying to tell me something I know it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

*August 10*

A few shots today. The first image is a clone from my previous harvested big plant. Hopefully she performs exactly like the plant she was taken off of. 

The second image is my second original White Berry plant. She was hacked in half by a lawn maitenance kid who was supposed to be mowing the lawn but instead was messing with my plants. He cut her in half when she was about 2 and a half weeks into flower. She thereafter didn't produce any buds except for some super crystally calaxes. I cut all the branches that had the most calyxes and they are drying at the moment. She's gotta be at least 6 months old at this point.

The third picture is my beautiful lady under CFL's. She creates her own SOG practically herself! She will go into flowering in abour 2-3 weeks time. I hope to have either a 400 or 600 watt HPS within the next week or so. Woopeee!

I've got some clones that have rooted and are awaiting containers. The sooner I get a HPS the better. I'm going to veg the clones for a couple of weeks to get them bigger and flower and hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## RiskyPack

Those colas are just teardropping beautiful. I can only hope to get something half as good. Let us know how the smoke is.


----------



## BlueSmoke

I was lazy this grow, and did not do a log, but thought that I would share a couple more WhiteBerry pics.  This is a fantastic strain.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Thanks for posting those pics bluesmoke. Looks like those buds have even more fattening up to do, as if they aren't big enough!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

What's the status Mental? FYI: your 'Grow3' link in ya sig is not workin'...


----------



## J Cakes

*nice job mental looking good keep it up your girls will love you in the end for it*


----------



## TURKEYNECK

:ciao: Still puffin on the whiteberry?:hubba:


----------

